# HITTING HARD CUSTOMS



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS .. ONE STOP SHOP FOR YOUR LOWRIDER AND BUMPER CHECKING NEEDS ... LOCATED AT 2531 Troy st unit C. EL MONTE CA 91733... BASIC N COMP SETUPS, REPAIRS N UPGRADES , FULL FRAMES , LOCK UPS , REINFORCEMENTS , ETC......CALL US UP ... SHARKY 626 422 9513 GRAMPA 323 220 5813


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

SGV'S DOING THINGZ!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Mar 31 2010, 10:08 AM~17054582
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS .. ONE STOP SHOP FOR YOUR LOWRIDER AND BUMPER CHECKING NEEDS ... LOCATED AT 10134 S. RUSH ST EL MONTE CA 91733... BASIC N COMP SETUPS, REPAIRS N UPGRADES , FULL FRAMES , LOCK UPS , REINFORCEMENTS , ETC......CALL US UP ... SHARKY 626 422 9513 GRAMPA 323 220 5813
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

We need more places like this in El Monte... :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Mar 31 2010, 12:08 PM~17055651
> *We need more places like this in El Monte...  :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS STREET SINGLE PUMP NO WEIGHT ALL GAIT, WITH A V8 IN IT, COME AND SEE US TO GET YOUR CAR HITTING RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

That Cutlass is WORKING!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Mar 31 2010, 04:15 PM~17057970
> *That Cutlass is WORKING!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU KNOW IT SO COME LET GRANDPA AND SHARKEY PUT YOUR CAR ON THE BUMPER GUARANTEED  :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD TEAM HITTING HARD CUSTOMS PUTTING SHIT ON THE MAP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND THE HATTERS CAN'T STAND US :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

QUE NO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Mar 31 2010, 12:08 PM~17055651
> *We need more places like this in El Monte...  :thumbsup:
> *


QUE NO BIG HOMIE


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 31 2010, 12:04 PM~17055613
> *SGV'S DOING THINGZ!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP GROUCHO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 31 2010, 12:04 PM~17055613
> *SGV'S DOING THINGZ!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP GROUCHO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 31 2010, 04:12 PM~17057924
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS STREET SINGLE PUMP NO WEIGHT ALL GAIT, WITH A V8 IN IT, COME AND SEE US TO GET YOUR CAR HITTING RIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


   TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

first i wanna say homies its all firme this lil show down is all good remember guys its all in fun david remember homie there are no haters here home boy you clown we clown thats the name of the game oh yeah and one last thing you cant talk shit about a car that lays all the way down to the floor and still gets up might not be doing the most but it is doing like i said homie its all good you can have ur day and soon ill have mine


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 1 2010, 03:07 PM~17068122
> *first i wanna say homies its all firme this lil show down is all good remember guys its all in fun david remember homie there are no haters here home boy you clown we clown thats the name of the game oh yeah and one last thing you cant talk shit about a car that lays all the way down to the floor and still gets up might not be doing the most but it is doing like i said homie its all good you  can have ur day and soon ill have mine
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0 :0 :0


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 1 2010, 03:07 PM~17068122
> *first i wanna say homies its all firme this lil show down is all good remember guys its all in fun david remember homie there are no haters here home boy you clown we clown thats the name of the game oh yeah and one last thing you cant talk shit about a car that lays all the way down to the floor and still gets up might not be doing the most but it is doing like i said homie its all good you  can have ur day and soon ill have mine
> *


good saying big Jimbo . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its all fun thats why we built them to have fun ... :yes: :yes: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

ANY HELLAFYDRAULICS CHEERLEADER IS WELCOMED OVER HERE   SOMEBODYS FEELINGS GOT HURT OVER THERE SO HITTING HARD IS NOT WELCOMED OVER THERE ... :tears: :tears: FUCK IT. DONT GIVE A FUCK .. :guns: :guns: :guns: ANYBODYS WELCOMED OVER HERE ...SHOP OR NO SHOP .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

To The Top Jose and Grandpa doing things at Hiiting Hard got my Cutty on the bumper!!! My shit is getting redone but u best believe I'll be out soon!!! Hitting Hard!!!! Keep up the good work.. :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up Jose n Juice I see u my ninjas... :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Apr 1 2010, 11:02 PM~17073024
> *To The Top Jose and Grandpa doing things at Hiiting Hard got my Cutty on the bumper!!! My shit is getting redone but u best believe I'll be out soon!!! Hitting Hard!!!! Keep up the good work..  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THATS WHATS UP HOMIE... THEY AINT GOING TO BE READY FO YO SHIT ... :worship: :worship: BETTER YET JUST BREAK THEM THE FUCK OFF... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Apr 1 2010, 11:03 PM~17073040
> *What up Jose n Juice I see u my ninjas...  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG HOMIE :wave: :wave:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up jose and grampa page looks good


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 1 2010, 11:09 PM~17073094
> *NOW THATS WHATS UP HOMIE... THEY AINT GOING TO BE READY FO YO SHIT ... :worship:  :worship: BETTER YET JUST BREAK THEM THE FUCK OFF... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Hitting Hard Customs ttt U better ask somemuthafuckenbody!!!!


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHAT UP JR :wave: :wave: IT LOOKS GOOD BIG HOMIE SEE YOU 2MORROW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good lookin yea ill try to be there early to get that car done so wat u just waiting on me now though is it alive again


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

ALMOST DIDNT GET TO FINISH IT BUT I SHOULD HAVE IT DONE BY 2MORROW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up can u make this hop.


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 2 2010, 12:03 AM~17073409
> *Was up can u make this hop.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM !!!!!! YOU WANT TO MAKE THAT HOP ????WE COULD DO IT ,,, BUT YOU COULD SAY GOOD BYE TO THOSE FENDERS ,,,, :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

well i'll say


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Better yet who ever lays low to the ground or be chippin well run the car over with the 4x4 cadillac well do it for the kids :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

ANOTHER HITTING HARD STREET SINGLE, ALL GAIT NO WEIGHT , 8 BATTERIES</span>


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up grampa I see u good wins tonight hitting hard customs doing the dam thing  :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 2 2010, 11:21 PM~17082716
> *ANOTHER HITTING HARD STREET SINGLE, ALL GAIT NO WEIGHT , 8 BATTERIES</span>
> 
> *


IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT AT SACOS AGAIN !!!! HITTING HARD CUSTOMS DOING THE DAM THING .... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: THANKS KOOLAID FOR THE HOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OH AND WHERE WAS HELLAFYDRAULICS AT?? :dunno: :dunno: NO CHEERLEADERS IN SIGHT :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHAT JR .. :wave: :wave: WHAT U THINK ABOUT THE HOP :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up Jose the pics look good but I can't view the videos it takes me to photo bucket I'll just watch them from grampas camera tomorrow he said he's getting to the shop early with breakfast :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 2 2010, 11:01 PM~17082987
> *IT WAS A GOOD NIGHT AT SACOS AGAIN !!!! HITTING HARD CUSTOMS DOING THE DAM THING ....  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: THANKS KOOLAID FOR THE HOP  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OH AND WHERE WAS HELLAFYDRAULICS AT?? :dunno:  :dunno: NO CHEERLEADERS IN SIGHT  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


YOU AINT SHOOTING SHIT BUT YOUR MOUTH!!! UNLIKE YOUR SHOP WE ACTUALLY HAVE PAYING CUSTOMERS SO YOU CAN FIND US AT THE SHOP WORKING. HELLAFYDRAULIC STAYS ON YOUR MIND... WERE YOU THINKING OF US WHILE KOOLAID WAS HANDING YOU YOUR ASS AT SACOS..... :twak: :twak: 

and on a side note this online shit talking is getting old...


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 3 2010, 12:00 AM~17082985
> *Was up grampa I see u good wins tonight hitting hard customs doing the dam thing   :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up jose and grampa if u guys need a show car to go and hop something that clean and they don't want to hop cuttys or regals then they could hop this 62 painted frame show trunk all chrome undies and engine u know DEDICATED got ur back


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 3 2010, 04:23 PM~17086831
> *Was up jose and grampa if u guys need a show car to go and hop something that clean and they don't want to hop cuttys or regals then they could hop this 62 painted frame show trunk all chrome undies and engine u know DEDICATED got ur back
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up homies TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 3 2010, 01:35 AM~17083391
> *YOU AINT SHOOTING SHIT BUT YOUR MOUTH!!! UNLIKE YOUR SHOP WE ACTUALLY HAVE PAYING CUSTOMERS SO YOU CAN FIND US AT THE SHOP WORKING.  HELLAFYDRAULIC STAYS ON YOUR MIND... WERE YOU THINKING OF US WHILE KOOLAID WAS HANDING YOU YOUR ASS AT SACOS..... :twak:  :twak:
> 
> and on a side note this online shit talking is getting old...
> *


MAN O MAN :tears: :tears: WHAT VIDEO WAS THIS FOO LOOKING AT ... :dunno: :dunno: BOTH CARS WERE DOING THE DAM THING ... CAN WE SAY HELLAFYDE HATER :yes: :yes: AND WHAT DID I SAY ( THESE GUYS R LOWRIDING WITH FEELINGS) :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 3 2010, 04:23 PM~17086831
> [img
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/IMG00443-20100321-1736.jpg[/img]
> *


A GROUCHO WHAT KIND OF CAR U SAID U HAVE? 66 WELL THIS IS A 62 CHROMED THE FUCK OUT. :0 :0 THIS AINT A CUTTY OR A MONTY OR LIKE U SAID A PICK PART CAR HOMIE ... WHEN U R READY TO STEP YOUR GAME UP LET ME KNOW ... AN THIS HOMIE HITS HIS OWN SWITCH ...BASIC SETUP 8 BATTERIES PAINTED FRAME CUSTOM PAINT ETC .....SHOW CLEAN ... SO NO EXCUSES ... WHEN EVER U R READY .... TEAM HITTING HARD TTT....


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 3 2010, 04:23 PM~17086831
> *Was up jose and grampa if u guys need a show car to go and hop something that clean and they don't want to hop cuttys or regals then they could hop this 62 painted frame show trunk all chrome undies and engine u know DEDICATED got ur back
> 
> 
> ...


GROUCHO WHERE U AT !!!!!! WHAT IT DO :twak: :twak: :twak: :worship:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

GOOD LOOKING JUICED88 ... THAT HELLAFYDE CHEERLEARDER DONT WANT NON.... !!!!!! GOOOOOOO LEO YEAH !!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 3 2010, 11:24 PM~17089794
> *GROUCHO WHERE U AT !!!!!! WHAT IT DO  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :worship:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :rimshot: :rimshot: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHAT UP PARTNER (GP)I SEE U!!! DO U SEE THESE CHEERLEARDERS MAANNNNNN!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 4 2010, 12:13 AM~17090162
> *WHAT UP PARTNER (GP)I SEE U!!! DO U SEE THESE CHEERLEARDERS MAANNNNNN!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


no no no :around: :around: :around: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHAT UP GROUCHO I SEE U :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

AINT NO CHEERLEADER RIGHT HERE, IM IN THE OWNERS BOX, YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY, AND IF ANY OF YOU HAVE ANYTHING MORE TO SAY TO ME HERE'S MY NUMBER 626-367-2562. 
IM NOT A HOPPER, BUT I AM A RESPECTED OFFICER FROM AN OG L.A CAR CLUB, AND ALL THIS INTERNET TALK IS STUPID.


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 4 2010, 12:34 AM~17090297
> *AINT NO CHEERLEADER RIGHT HERE, IM IN THE OWNERS BOX, YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY, AND IF ANY OF YOU HAVE ANYTHING MORE TO SAY TO ME HERE'S MY NUMBER 626-367-2562.
> IM NOT A HOPPER, BUT I AM A RESPECTED OFFICER FROM AN OG L.A CAR CLUB, AND ALL THIS INTERNET TALK IS STUPID.
> *


THEN YOU SHOULD WATCH WHAT U SAY ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES CARS JUST CUZ YOU GOT A 66 DONT MEAN SHIT .... YOU SEE THE 62 ITS NOT A HOPPER EITHER BUT SINCE YOU SAID U DONT HOP PICK A PART CARS THEN WE HAVE THIS 62 FOR U :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BUT ITS ALL FUN BIG HOMIE .... NO HARD FEELING RITE !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

LIKEWISE! HELLAFYDRAULICS & HELLAFYDE RECORDS ARE BOTH THINGS I HELPED BUILD, SO WHEN YOU MENTIONS THOSE NAMES IM GONNA RESPOND, SO THE SAME GOES TO YOU.. WE GOOD, DO YOUR THING... AND JUST TO BE CLEAR, AINT NO HATING ON OUR PART ONCE OR EVER, WE DON'T HATE WE CONGRADULATE, LIKE I SAID BEFORE IT'S GOOD THE SGV IS DOING THINGS....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Mar 31 2010, 10:08 AM~17054582
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS .. ONE STOP SHOP FOR YOUR LOWRIDER AND BUMPER CHECKING NEEDS ... LOCATED AT 10134 S. RUSH ST EL MONTE CA 91733... BASIC N COMP SETUPS, REPAIRS N UPGRADES , FULL FRAMES , LOCK UPS , REINFORCEMENTS , ETC......CALL US UP ... SHARKY 626 422 9513 GRAMPA 323 220 5813
> 
> 
> ...


i love to see that vert in action. that vert is hella cherry homie.


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

What up jose how's the caddy looking


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 3 2010, 10:08 PM~17089640
> *MAN O MAN  :tears:  :tears: WHAT VIDEO WAS THIS FOO LOOKING AT ...  :dunno:  :dunno: BOTH CARS WERE DOING THE DAM THING ... CAN WE SAY HELLAFYDE HATER  :yes:  :yes: AND WHAT DID I SAY ( THESE GUYS R LOWRIDING WITH FEELINGS) :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: QUE ONDA SHARKY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

I SEE YOU GRANPA!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

2 THE TOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up homies TTT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Just like Groucho said we dont hate homie. so i say we should just leave all that BS shit talking alone before it gets taken the wrong way!!!! We are good homie we are both successful hydraulic companies and we both are switching up the game here in the SGV!!! We are working hard to get HELLAFYDRAULICS up in running. Remember we just got started like 2months ago. So aint no cheerleading or any of that BS we are all apart of this shop getting started. HellaFyde Records and HellaFydraulics.... so do your thing Doggie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 4 2010, 12:58 AM~17090409
> *LIKEWISE! HELLAFYDRAULICS & HELLAFYDE RECORDS ARE BOTH THINGS I HELPED BUILD, SO WHEN YOU MENTIONS THOSE NAMES IM GONNA RESPOND, SO THE SAME GOES TO YOU..  WE GOOD, DO YOUR THING... AND JUST TO BE CLEAR, AINT NO HATING ON OUR PART ONCE OR EVER, WE DON'T HATE WE CONGRADULATE, LIKE I SAID BEFORE IT'S GOOD THE SGV IS DOING THINGS....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 4 2010, 09:32 PM~17097249
> *Just like Groucho said we dont hate homie. so i say we should just leave all that BS shit talking alone before it gets taken the wrong way!!!! We are good homie we are both successful hydraulic companies and we both are switching up the game here in the SGV!!! We are working hard to get HELLAFYDRAULICS up in running. Remember we just got started like 2months ago. So aint no cheerleading or any of that BS we are all apart of this shop getting started. HellaFyde Records and HellaFydraulics.... so do your thing Doggie!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 4 2010, 01:01 AM~17090428
> *i love to see that vert in action. that vert is hella cherry homie.
> *


theres a video of it on page two homie doing the dam thing .... hitting hard customs vs koolaid .... thank you .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 4 2010, 09:01 AM~17091661
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: QUE ONDA SHARKY!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BIG HOMIE ..... uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: its always a good sunday when u ride the streets in LA ,hooping, clowning its a fun WHAT UP JOSE and GRAMPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 4 2010, 10:39 PM~17097769
> *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: its always a good sunday when u ride the streets in LA ,hooping, clowning its a fun WHAT UP JOSE and GRAMPS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

GRANPA I GOT MY DEUCE ON STAND BYE LET ME KNOW !!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2010, 01:09 PM~17101835
> *GRANPA I GOT MY  DEUCE ON STAND BYE LET ME KNOW !!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: TTT


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

JUST STOPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE FROM THE EVIL SIDE FAM.


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Apr 5 2010, 06:33 PM~17105160
> *JUST STOPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE FROM THE EVIL SIDE FAM.
> *


GOOD LOOKING BIG HOMIES.... SAME HERE THE EVIL SIDE FAM BAM GOTS LOVE AT HITTING HARD CUSTOMS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2010, 01:09 PM~17101835
> *GRANPA I GOT MY  DEUCE ON STAND BYE LET ME KNOW !!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Apr 5 2010, 06:33 PM~17105160
> *JUST STOPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE FROM THE EVIL SIDE FAM.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHAT UP HOMIES :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 7 2010, 01:06 AM~17120335
> *WHAT UP HOMIES :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

<span style=\'color:red\'>
BEFORE :thumbsdown: 












AFTER :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lines (Oct 10, 2009)

hey guys im from the midwest iowa lol i have a 94 town car need hopping coils some guy was going to sell me some for 80 buck and 20 for shiping from call but im geting played out i need to get my car ready for indy this year i dont have much money but it never hurts to ask what the prices is i need coils asap but all iv got is 100 bucks and my coil on my driver side is broke its hard to find shit in corn vill iowa lol can u help me out please mesage me when u get this thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lines_@Apr 7 2010, 09:29 PM~17129772
> *hey guys im from the midwest iowa lol  i have a 94 town car need hopping coils some guy was going to  sell me some for 80 buck and 20 for shiping from call but im geting played out i need to get my car ready for indy this year  i  dont have much money but it never hurts to ask what the prices is i need coils asap but all iv got is 100 bucks and my coil on my driver side is broke its hard to find shit in corn vill iowa  lol can u help me out  please mesage me when u get this thanks   :biggrin:
> *


WELL SEE WHAT WE CAN DO HOMIE.


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

i see you old man :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid coils


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 8 2010, 05:19 PM~17137381
> *koolaid coils
> *


x2


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

what up sharky


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 8 2010, 06:09 PM~17137882
> *what up sharky
> *


WHAT UP BIG DOGG ???HEY FOO CALL YOUR BOY CARLOS FROM TIERRA TO BRING OUT THAT CUTLASS ..... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 8 2010, 10:40 PM~17141070
> *WHAT UP BIG DOGG ???HEY FOO CALL YOUR BOY CARLOS FROM TIERRA TO BRING OUT THAT CUTLASS ..... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: 

U EXPECT ME TO BELIEVE U DONT HAVE UR OWN BROTHERS PHONE # ?? :uh:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up grampa :guns::guns::guns: got u today lol what up sharky


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 9 2010, 11:05 AM~17144538
> *Was up grampa :guns::guns::guns: got u today lol what up sharky
> *


   :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## lines (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks even if there use its better than my broken coil thank and let me know im trying to get the town car to hop and when i get more money i like to get a hold of a piston pump kit if u got any let me know thanks


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 8 2010, 11:39 PM~17141618
> *:uh:
> 
> U EXPECT ME TO BELIEVE U DONT HAVE UR OWN BROTHERS PHONE # ?? :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU LOL ...A WHATS UP WITH YOUR BROTHER """ LEO""" FFROM HELLAFYDRAULICS >>>>I HEARD U N YOUR BROTHER R DOING BIG THINGS .. :roflmao: :roflmao: U N YOUR BROTHER WITH ALL THEM SECRETS N SHIT """ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lines_@Apr 10 2010, 12:52 AM~17150680
> *thanks even if there use its better than my broken coil thank and let me know im trying to get the town car to hop  and when i get more money i like to get a hold of a piston pump  kit if u got any let me know thanks
> *


DONT TRIP BIG HOMIE WE GOT U ????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 11 2010, 04:57 PM~17161547
> *FUCK YOU LOL ...A WHATS UP WITH YOUR BROTHER """ LEO""" FFROM HELLAFYDRAULICS >>>>I HEARD U N YOUR BROTHER R DOING BIG THINGS ..  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U N YOUR BROTHER WITH ALL THEM SECRETS N SHIT """ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOL
> *


 :0 :0 
WHAT U KNOW ABOUT "SECRETS"

SSHHHHHHHHHHHH

ASK UR BROTHER KOOLAID, HE MIGHT KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 11 2010, 07:02 PM~17162648
> *:0  :0
> WHAT U KNOW ABOUT "SECRETS"
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

















:0 :0 :0 :0 












:0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 11 2010, 07:02 PM~17162648
> *:0  :0
> WHAT U KNOW ABOUT "SECRETS"
> 
> ...


sshhhhhh!!!!!!!!CARLOS OR KOOLAID IS BETTER THAN HAVING LEO AS A BROTHER LOL ????? :roflmao: :roflmao: NO OFFENCE LEO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

TTMFT..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 17 2010, 03:20 PM~17222067
> *   TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: was up jose and grampa just another sunday going down them blvd. Just saying was up from the DEDICATED family


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 18 2010, 11:38 PM~17233996
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: was up jose and grampa just another sunday going down them blvd. Just saying was up from the DEDICATED family
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 17 2010, 03:42 PM~17222443
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 20 2010, 10:51 PM~17255663
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0
> *


El Dorado park this Sunday... I know ya'll be there... Right? :biggrin: TTT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Apr 20 2010, 11:52 PM~17256008
> *El Dorado park this Sunday... I know ya'll be there... Right?  :biggrin:  TTT
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

GRAMPA IM NOT GOING TO TAKE :dunno: :dunno: FOR AN ANSWER WE GONNA RIDE :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

AFTER :biggrin::thumbsup: 















:thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 21 2010, 02:28 PM~17261040
> *AFTER :biggrin::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT Looks good Homies.... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: TTT


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

TO THE TOP~ :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 21 2010, 02:28 PM~17261040
> *AFTER :biggrin::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


SOLID REINFORCED REAR END .... $300.00


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='colorurple'>so is hitting hard really ;;;;;;;;;sharky u stiil da king of hopers????????????? MAN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 21 2010, 01:28 PM~17261040
> *good work    </span>*


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 23 2010, 10:23 AM~17280445
> *<span style='colorurple'>so  is  hitting hard  really  ;;;;;;;;;sharky  u  stiil  da  king  of  hopers?????????????  MAN
> *



  COMING NEAR U SOON......................... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 23 2010, 10:23 AM~17280445
> *<span style='colorurple'>so  is  hitting hard  really  ;;;;;;;;;sharky  u  stiil  da  king  of  hopers?????????????  MAN
> *



NAH I AINT THE KING OF HOPPERS ,,, I JUST DO MY OWN WORK AND BUILD MY OWN ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!WHO SAID IT!!!! ESE SHARKY SAID IT HUUUHHHHHH!!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: TTMFT :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Back TTMFT the cutty is back I'll be needing some new A arms I'll holla at you.... :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Apr 26 2010, 02:45 PM~17308049
> *Back TTMFT the cutty is back I'll be needing some new A arms I'll holla at you.... :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW;; WOWTHE KING OF HOPPERS ,,, I JUST DO MY OWN WORK AND BUILD MY OWN ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!!!WHO SAID IT!!!! ESE SHARKY SAID IT HUUUHHHHHH!!!!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 26 2010, 09:28 AM~17304743
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  TTMFT  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: WAS UP GRAMPA AND JOSE TTMFT FOR HITTING HARD CUSTOMS


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 27 2010, 12:02 AM~17314554
> *:wave:  :wave: WAS UP GRAMPA AND JOSE TTMFT FOR HITTING HARD CUSTOMS
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 27 2010, 12:02 AM~17314554
> *:wave:  :wave: WAS UP GRAMPA AND JOSE TTMFT FOR HITTING HARD CUSTOMS
> *


whats up JR... :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 28 2010, 01:08 AM~17327091
> *    TTT
> *


I SEE U GRAMPA :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 27 2010, 02:11 AM~17314947
> *whats up JR... :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAS UP HOWS THE SHOP TREATING U THAT DIFFERENTIAL LOOKS GOOD GOT TO GET ME ONE WRAPPED LIKE THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 28 2010, 12:15 AM~17327119
> *WAS UP HOWS THE SHOP TREATING U THAT DIFFERENTIAL LOOKS GOOD GOT TO GET ME ONE WRAPPED LIKE THAT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU TREAT THE SHOP GOOD , THE SHOP WILL TREAT U GOOD ...AS LONG AS THERES MONEY ROLLIN IN AND CARS ROLLIN OUT ITS COOL ... :biggrin: :biggrin: LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE REAR END YOU KNOW I GOT U FOO.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 28 2010, 12:10 PM~17331056
> *YOU TREAT THE SHOP GOOD , THE SHOP WILL TREAT U GOOD ...AS LONG AS THERES MONEY ROLLIN IN AND CARS ROLLIN OUT ITS COOL ...  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LET ME KNOW ABOUT THE REAR END YOU KNOW I GOT U FOO.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

You got some a arms ready for me in stock??? I'm ready... :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Hasta arriba!!!


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Apr 28 2010, 10:44 PM~17337665
> *You got some a arms ready for me in stock??? I'm ready...  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

[/ URL] BACK BUMPER ALL DAY~


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

I SEE U OLD MAN .... :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

WHAT UP HOMIES HOW WE DOING ITS ALMOST THE WEEKEND TIME TO RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*CAR CAME IN FOR SOME MUCH NEED INCHES AND FOUND OUT IT NEEDED A NEW FRAME*


















*CAR WILL BE PUTTING IN WORK ON THE STREETS OF LA REAL SOON :biggrin: :thumbsup: *</span>


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

PRESIDENT OF DIP'N

Posts: 5,396
Joined: Oct 2007
From: SANTA ANA CA
Car Club: DIP'N CAR CLUB 714




kool aid hydros caint beet them
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@May 3 2010, 02:41 AM~17371038
> *CAR CAME IN FOR SOME MUCH NEED INCHES AND FOUND OUT IT NEEDED A NEW FRAME
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 3 2010, 02:57 PM~17376033
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8
> *



STOP POSTING UR RONALD MCDONALD CAR IN OUR SHOP THREAD..LOL..


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT homies :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 3 2010, 02:57 PM~17376033
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3r9FqT7Pz8
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@May 3 2010, 03:06 PM~17376141
> *old man can u still do da smogs if so let me no as soon as possible*


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*HITTING HARD CUSTOMS working on new single pump ready to hit the streets of L.A real soon keep a look out*


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

i SEE U OLD MAN :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

no hopping at arts homeboy


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@May 5 2010, 04:19 PM~17402079
> *i SEE U OLD MAN  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

WHATS JOSE YOU KNOW IM READY WHENEVER YOU ARE .YOU KNOW I DONT TRIP HOMIE SINGLE PUMP NOT PISTON...6 BATTERIES...NO WEIGHT... NO REINFORCEMENT... BUT ITS ALL GOOD ...ILL LET YOU CALL IT .CITY WIDE C.C ALL DAY EVERY DAY TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF..


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up jose and grampa the regal is looking good can't wait to see it in LA tearing up the streets bumper checking TTMFT for HITTING HARD CUSTOMS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@May 7 2010, 12:38 AM~17416366
> *Was up jose and grampa the regal is looking good can't wait to see it in LA tearing up the streets bumper checking TTMFT for HITTING HARD CUSTOMS :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *


it will be out very soon putting in work repping the shop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@May 6 2010, 10:46 PM~17415904
> *WHATS JOSE YOU KNOW IM READY WHENEVER YOU ARE .YOU KNOW I DONT TRIP HOMIE SINGLE PUMP NOT PISTON...6 BATTERIES...NO WEIGHT... NO REINFORCEMENT... BUT ITS ALL GOOD ...ILL LET YOU CALL IT .CITY WIDE C.C ALL DAY EVERY DAY TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF..
> *


Like that?????? Diss amm!!!!!!


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Back TTT what up Grandpa n Jose.... :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

spike said watch out grand pa :0 :0 :0


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

COME ON BIG AL WHY U BEING A CHEERLEARDER FOR SPIKE ...ITS ALL GOOD WE GOT SOMETHING COMING FOR HIM ...N FOR ANY G BODY UP IN THE HUNDREDS INCLUDING U BIG AL ... SO WAACHA ... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> COME ON BIG AL WHY U BEING A CHEERLEARDER FOR SPIKE ...ITS ALL GOOD WE GOT SOMETHING COMING FOR HIM ...N FOR ANY G BODY UP IN THE HUNDREDS INCLUDING U BIG AL ... SO WAACHA ... :yes: :yes: :yes:


PARTS
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS041.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS042.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS043.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS044.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS047.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS048.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae5/46fordtk/KOOLAIDPARTS050.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/quote]


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP~ WHAT IT DO~


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

DONT TRIP BIG AL WE GOT U FOO ... AFTER WE SERVE THAT ASS , BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD FOR BIG AL ..... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

NO DISRESPECT TO KOO LAID, BUT YOU BIG L SHOULD BE LIL AL, HOW DOES IT FEEL HAVING THE CHAMP BELT WHEN YOUR A CHUMP..LOL..


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up homies..... :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@May 3 2010, 01:41 AM~17371038
> *CAR CAME IN FOR SOME MUCH NEED INCHES AND FOUND OUT IT NEEDED A NEW FRAME
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 
TTT


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@May 11 2010, 09:35 PM~17461940
> *COME ON BIG AL WHY U BEING A CHEERLEARDER FOR SPIKE ...ITS ALL GOOD WE GOT SOMETHING COMING FOR HIM ...N FOR ANY G BODY UP IN THE HUNDREDS INCLUDING U BIG AL ... SO WAACHA ... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0    :rimshot:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 21 2010, 01:28 PM~17261040
> *AFTER :biggrin::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:wave::wave:Was up jose and grampa how we doing man its been a while we don't go to the shop I'm going to stop by one day to go visit ,go have a pepsi with grampa TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@May 6 2010, 10:46 PM~17415904
> *WHATS JOSE YOU KNOW IM READY WHENEVER YOU ARE .YOU KNOW I DONT TRIP HOMIE SINGLE PUMP NOT PISTON...6 BATTERIES...NO WEIGHT... NO REINFORCEMENT... BUT ITS ALL GOOD ...ILL LET YOU CALL IT .CITY WIDE C.C ALL DAY EVERY DAY TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF..
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

well all i got to say is bring it on fool anf see who gets served</span>


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@May 13 2010, 01:22 AM~17474635
> *:wave::wave:Was up jose and grampa how we doing man its been a while we don't go to the shop I'm going to stop by one day to go visit  ,go have a pepsi with grampa TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 14 2010, 08:44 AM~17488659
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@May 6 2010, 10:46 PM~17415904
> *WHATS JOSE YOU KNOW IM READY WHENEVER YOU ARE .YOU KNOW I DONT TRIP HOMIE SINGLE PUMP NOT PISTON...6 BATTERIES...NO WEIGHT... NO REINFORCEMENT... BUT ITS ALL GOOD ...ILL LET YOU CALL IT .CITY WIDE C.C ALL DAY EVERY DAY TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF..
> *


WHATS UP <CHIPPING WIDE C.C.> A FOO U AINT READY ... YOURE ALREADY MAKING EXCUSES WHY YOUR GOING TO LOSE .... BUT DONT TRIP FOO I GOT SOME NEW TRASH IN MY SCRAP PILE ... COME TO THE SHOP AND GO THROUGH IT ILL GIVE U HALF PRICE .... LIKE THAT U HAVE LESS EXCUSES WHY U LOST .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 13 2010, 08:21 AM~17476253
> *well all i got to say  is bring it on  fool anf  see who gets  served</span>
> *



C U REAL SOON .....


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@May 16 2010, 04:01 PM~17507430
> *C U REAL SOON .....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@May 16 2010, 04:01 PM~17507430
> *we can do 2 day fool if u want*


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

TTMFT :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@May 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17534880
> *TTMFT :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


DON'T TRIP FOOL U NO I GOT THAT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 18 2010, 10:46 PM~17536231
> *DON'T TRIP FOOL U NO I GOT THAT
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

THIS HOW WE DO IT AT HITTING HARD CUSTOMS~


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

lookin good hommie


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TO THE MOTHA FUCKING TOP or should I say ON THE MOTHA FUCKING BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@May 20 2010, 10:26 PM~17558473
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TO THE MOTHA FUCKING TOP or should I say ON THE MOTHA FUCKING BUMPER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JR...????? WHERE U BEEN AT ???? I HEARD DEDICATED IS OUT THERE GETTING INTO SOME SHIT OR SHOULD I SAY PUTTING IT DOWN.... THATS RITE HOMIE .... STAY UP AND KEEP DOING WHAT U FOOS DO BEST LOWRIDE!!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE TO THE DEDICATED C.C FAMILIA FROM HITTING HARD CUSTOMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@May 20 2010, 06:01 PM~17555326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@May 20 2010, 06:12 PM~17555443
> *lookin good hommie
> *


 WHATS UP BIG LAID .... CAN I GET SPONSERED....    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@May 21 2010, 12:13 AM~17558919
> *WHATS UP JR...????? WHERE U BEEN AT ???? I HEARD DEDICATED IS OUT THERE GETTING INTO SOME SHIT OR SHOULD I SAY PUTTING IT DOWN.... THATS RITE HOMIE .... STAY UP AND KEEP DOING WHAT U FOOS DO BEST LOWRIDE!!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE TO THE DEDICATED C.C FAMILIA FROM HITTING HARD CUSTOMS    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Was up jose u know DEDICATED RIDERZ stays on these streets and we not out here starting trouble we just wanna hop and have a good time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@May 23 2010, 12:38 AM~17575273
> *Was up jose u know DEDICATED RIDERZ stays on these streets and we not out here starting trouble we just wanna hop and have a good time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@May 24 2010, 10:16 AM~17586255
> *TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up jose and grampa man everytime I want to take my car to the shop mutha fucku breaks I was hoppin it in my drive way the coil popped out I think it fucked up the stroke easy fix but man I'm getting mad but that's the game fix it and do it again TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@May 26 2010, 10:53 AM~17610376
> *Was up jose and grampa man everytime I want to take my car to the shop mutha fucku breaks I was hoppin it in my drive way the coil popped out I think it fucked up the stroke easy fix but man I'm getting mad but that's the game fix it and do it again TTMFT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@May 31 2010, 01:34 AM~17651548
> *
> *


HITTING HARD CUSTOM doing the dam thing last night can't wait till sunday to do it again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@May 31 2010, 03:49 PM~17655925
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOM doing the dam thing last night can't wait till sunday to do it again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@May 31 2010, 03:49 PM~17655925
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOM doing the dam thing last night can't wait till sunday to do it again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 31 2010, 10:37 PM~17660671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: IM WAITING IN LINE 4 MY TURN~


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: Was up gramps and jose u guys ready for the weekend u know it will be here before u know it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Jun 3 2010, 08:58 AM~17684384
> *:wave: :wave: Was up gramps and jose u guys ready for the weekend u know it will be here before u know it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 4 2010, 12:18 PM~17696348
> *uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 4 2010, 09:21 PM~17699911
> *
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: MAN I HEARD ABOUT U THIS WEEKEND (CHIP'N'714) MAN U BETTER BE DOING BETTER THAN THAT CUZ WE COMING hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHAT WAS IT 77 INCHES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 4 2010, 10:35 PM~17700502
> *WHAT WAS IT 77 INCHES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEP EVERY BODY HAS A BAD DAY;;;RIGHT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## ohsheetadrian (May 29, 2008)

Wuz up Jose I might be need my upper arms done that angelo dropped off for me..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TO THE MUTHA FUCKING TOP !!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

don;t forget to bring grand pa;;;;</span>


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 8 2010, 08:13 AM~17726156
> *don;t forget to bring grand pa;;;;</span>
> *


NAH IM NOT TAKING THE CHOP TOP IM BRINGING A NEW LIL CHIPPER ...SOME THING BRAND NEW ... SINGLE PUMP 9 BATTERIES ... JUST FOR KOOL BLUE ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Jun 7 2010, 01:38 PM~17718907
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TO THE MUTHA FUCKING TOP !!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;what?????????????????????///


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> [/size]
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;what?????????????????????///
> U HEARD ME FOOL!!!!!!! N PRETTY SOON ILL BE BRINGING SOME THING FOR U FOO!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ohsheetadrian (May 29, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 10 2010, 01:09 AM~17746486
> *GET THAT RITE HOMIE ITS KOOL AID VS HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTT... :twak:  IM STILL WAITING FOR YOUR HOPPER JIMBO ... WHERE IS IT AT ... :dunno:
> *


dont trip homie you'll be the first to know when its done trust that


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 10 2010, 12:58 PM~17750632
> *WELL U BETTER CATCH UP HOMIE ... CUZ THAT GREEN MACHINE WAS ONLY THE BEGINING NEXT MONTH ITS A DOUBLE PUMP .... U BETTER BE DOING OVER 100'  :0  :0  TTT....
> *


no need to play catch up anything homie when its done its done cus..... cars first thats the way we get down homie but trust when its done thats the first place its going is to see you and trust dog you car is not doing 100 more like 72 but thats koo ill see you out there lil koolaid oh sry i mean hittin hard lololololololol


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 10 2010, 02:34 PM~17750933
> *no need to play catch up anything homie when its done its done cus..... cars first thats the way we get down homie but trust when its done thats the first place its going is to see you and trust dog you car is not doing 100 more like 72 but thats koo ill see you out there lil koolaid oh sry i mean hittin hard lololololololol
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 10 2010, 01:41 PM~17750520
> *dont trip homie you'll be the first to know when its done trust that
> *


   :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 10 2010, 04:03 PM~17751158
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Sup Ol' Man :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 10 2010, 01:41 PM~17750520
> *dont trip homie you'll be the first to know when its done trust that
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 10 2010, 03:05 PM~17751181
> *Sup Ol' Man :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

NAH IM NOT TALKING ABOUT THE GREEN REGAL .... NEXT MONTH ILL BE FINISHED WITH A NEW CAR .... A DOUBLE PUMP DOING OVER 100 .... A CUTLASS ... SO LIKE I SAID U BETTER CATCH UP !!!!WHO LAFYDE!!!! ''O'' I MEAN HELLAFYDE.... :tears: :tears:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jun 10 2010, 01:41 PM~17750520
> *dont trip homie you'll be the first to know when its done trust that
> *


WELL I HOPE ... SO HITTING HARD COULD BREAK OFF WHO LAFYDE AGAIN !!!!!LOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I DONT KNOW IF U KNOW ABOUT ME BUT I BUILD MY OWNSHIT ... BACK AT KOOLAIDS I WAS THE ONLY ONE DOING THE FRAMES LOCK UPS .... YOUR BOY LEO IDK...????????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT What up Jose n Grandpa :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jun 10 2010, 10:42 PM~17755737
> *TTT What up Jose n Grandpa  :biggrin:
> *


   HITTING HARD TO THE TOP....................................................................................


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>HITTING HARD CUSTOMS SINGLE PUMP 9 BATTERIES PUTTING IT DOWN TUESDAY NIGHT @ KOOL AID'S IN THE MID 70'S, THEY GAVE US 74 BUT IT LOOKED LIKE 76 TO ME :biggrin: </span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TO THE MUTHA F#*KEN TOP :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was cracking jose and gramps TTMFT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 15 2010, 08:25 AM~17792002
> *:biggrin: :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP BIG HOMIE :yes:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up homies ya'll need to make some room for me at the shop, I got a new project for the streets, I'm knocking let me in.. Holla at me Jose I just talked to Grandpa about it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: Hittin Hard To The Top!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> > [/size]
> > ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;what?????????????????????///
> > U HEARD ME FOOL!!!!!!! N PRETTY SOON ILL BE BRINGING SOME THING FOR U FOO!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0
> 
> ...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 16 2010, 11:26 AM~17804361
> *how about me!*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

keep ur batterys hot</span>


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 16 2010, 08:14 PM~17809530
> *keep ur batterys hot</span>
> *


 uffin: uffin: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

kool aid will rule for ever fools


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :0 :0 :biggrin: was poopin grampa and jose


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hitting hard custome better think twice before they mess with some body</span>


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 17 2010, 04:50 PM~17818334
> *hitting hard  custome  better think twice before they  mess with some body</span>
> *


 uffin: uffin: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 16 2010, 11:26 AM~17804361
> *how about me!
> *


 SUP CHAIO ... I HATE TO SAY BUT ( FOR WHO EVER SOME CUM GET ).. JUST LET ME GET FINISHED WITH IT ...HITTING HARD CUSTOMS WILL BE OUT SOON LOOKING FOR THOSE CAR DOING BIG INCHES ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 17 2010, 04:50 PM~17818334
> *hitting hard  custome  better think twice before they  mess with some body</span>
> *


COME ON AL AID ...WE AINT SCARED OF NO ONE FOO!!!!! COME GET SOME FOO!!!! :twak: :twak:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WE AIN'T EITHER;;WANT SOME GET SOME THATS HOW WE DO IT I THOUGHT U NEW X KOOL AID MAN</span>
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: :run:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 16 2010, 11:26 AM~17804361
> *how about me!
> *


   DON'T TRIP BIG HAPPY HAS MY BACK AND WHEN THEY SEE HAPPY THEY RUN SCARED HITTING HARD TO THE TOP JUSTUS IS THE NUMBER 1 HOPPER IN THIZ GAME.......


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 18 2010, 08:59 PM~17828800
> *   DON'T TRIP BIG HAPPY HAS MY BACK AND WHEN THEY SEE HAPPY THEY RUN SCARED HITTING HARD TO THE TOP JUSTUS IS THE NUMBER 1 HOPPER IN THIZ GAME.......
> *


nop fear won't stop can't stop;; to da sky my brother


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 17 2010, 07:55 AM~17813629
> *kool aid  will rule  for  ever  fools
> *


THATS THE SAME THING YOU SAID ABOUT REDS FOO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 18 2010, 10:58 PM~17829741
> *THATS THE SAME THING YOU SAID ABOUT REDS FOO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND NOW ITS STREET FAME FOO FOR LIFE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

WHATS UP JR ... I SEE U BIG DOG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: U READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> AND NOW ITS STREET FAME FOO FOR LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was happenin jose what's going on I see u


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 18 2010, 03:54 AM~17822147
> *SUP CHAIO ... I HATE TO SAY BUT ( FOR WHO EVER SOME CUM GET ).. JUST LET ME GET FINISHED WITH IT ...HITTING HARD CUSTOMS WILL BE OUT SOON LOOKING FOR THOSE CAR DOING BIG INCHES ... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD GOOD NEED MORE BIG INCH CARS OUT HERE!!, NICE TO HERE SOMEONE IS STEPPEN UP TO THE PLATE.!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 18 2010, 09:59 PM~17828800
> *   DON'T TRIP BIG HAPPY HAS MY BACK AND WHEN THEY SEE HAPPY THEY RUN SCARED HITTING HARD TO THE TOP JUSTUS IS THE NUMBER 1 HOPPER IN THIZ GAME.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SURE WHAT EVER YOU SAY!


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 19 2010, 12:01 AM~17829758
> *WHATS UP JR ... I SEE U BIG DOG  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: U READY FOR SUNDAY
> *


U know how DEDICATED does it, its monday and we already thinking about sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 18 2010, 11:05 PM~17829781
> *GOOD GOOD NEED MORE BIG INCH CARS OUT HERE!!, NICE TO HERE SOMEONE IS STEPPEN UP TO THE PLATE.!!!!!
> *


SUP BIG CHAIO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 19 2010, 12:11 AM~17829824
> *SUP BIG CHAIO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHILLEN TRYEN TO RELAX LONG DAY ! :420:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 18 2010, 11:12 PM~17829830
> *CHILLEN TRYEN TO RELAX LONG DAY ! :420:
> *


THATS RITE . BIG HOMIE ... uffin: uffin: A WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT THAT REGAL WE BUSTED OUT ... SINGLE PUMP NINE BATTERIES ....


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jun 19 2010, 12:18 AM~17829882
> *THATS RITE . BIG HOMIE ... uffin:  uffin: A WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT THAT REGAL WE BUSTED OUT ... SINGLE PUMP NINE BATTERIES ....
> *


LOOKS GOOD NICE INCHES TOO... ILL HAVE MY SINGLE UP THERE AT KOOL AIDS SOME TIME NEXT WEEK FOR TUESDAY NIGHT HOP.. :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

HERES MY BUCKET SINGLE PUMP 10 BATS JUST GOTTA GET HER SPRAYED!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 19 2010, 12:31 AM~17829977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up homie... Ya'll already got got my street car up there... And ya'll already have one of our hoppers out there make room for another one..... TTT Hittin Hard Customs!!!!


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS doing the dam thing just a few pics of the show today in lakewood


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Jun 19 2010, 10:10 PM~17835975
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS doing the dam thing just a few pics of the show today in lakewood
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: Q-VO HOMIES~


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

To The Top Homies :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TO THE MUTHA FU*#!NG TOP for HITTING HARD CUSTOMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Jul 1 2010, 09:24 PM~17941401
> *TO THE MUTHA FU*#!NG TOP for HITTING HARD CUSTOMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE .... :thumbsup: HITTING HARD CUSTOMS N THEE DEDICATED RIDAZ TO THE MUTHA FUCKING TOP ... :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what it do jose


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jul 3 2010, 02:11 AM~17951126
> *WHATS UP BIG HOMIE ....  :thumbsup: HITTING HARD CUSTOMS N THEE DEDICATED RIDAZ TO THE MUTHA FUCKING TOP ... :yes:  :yes: :h5:  :h5:
> *


HITTING HARD CUSTOMS AT IT AGAIN I CANT WAIT :biggrin: TTMFT :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jun 19 2010, 09:51 PM~17835805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BRIBING JUDGES NOW???!!!! :0 :0 :0 






































:biggrin: 



















HEARD GRAMPS WAS SAYN SOME GOOD THINGS ABOUT ME...........IF SO :thumbsup: 



IF NOT :machinegun: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 13 2010, 04:15 PM~18038061
> *BRIBING JUDGES NOW???!!!! :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:
> HEARD GRAMPS WAS SAYN SOME GOOD THINGS ABOUT ME...........IF SO  :thumbsup:
> ...


WHATS UP ESE ... WHERE U BEEN AT FOO ... GRAMPS NEVER TALKS BAD ABOUT U HOMIE .... BUT HE DOES SAY THAT HE WONT HOP U , ITS BETTER IT STAYS THAT WAY ...LOL.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:h5: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## ohsheetadrian (May 29, 2008)

What up Jose & Grampa. you almost done with my arms!!!!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Devil from Neva Eva


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE..... HITTING HARD FAMILY..


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jul 26 2010, 01:20 AM~18140910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out ROBLEDO pics look good homie HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTMFT was up jose and grampa


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jul 26 2010, 12:20 AM~18140908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S WHAT HITTING HARD CUSTOMS CAN DO FOR YOU,PUT YOU ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2010, 01:43 PM~18164911
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*ONE OF MY OLD HOPPERS T-TOP CUTTY *









*ORANGE BANG PUTTING IN WORK BACK IN THE DAY*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 3 2010, 12:09 PM~18217021
> *
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2010, 08:36 AM~18235103
> *
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

* BEFORE STOCK 64*
























* AFTER :biggrin: *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

WAS UP JOSE AND GRAMPA THE 64 LOOKS GOOD TTMFT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Silent (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: WHAT UP GRAMPS AND JOSE. HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTMFT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jun 12 2010, 06:46 AM~17766440
> *
> 
> LOOKING REAL GOOD.*


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 19 2010, 07:31 PM~18356838
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD.
> *


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

get busted sunday koolaid


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up Homies I just dropped off the donor car for the frame... Let's make it happen!!!! 


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Aug 11 2010, 04:49 PM~18287140
> * BEFORE STOCK 64
> 
> 
> ...



uffin: uffin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

Waz up gramps!


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Aug 26 2010, 09:53 AM~18411458
> *Waz up gramps!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*GIVING THE HATER'S A LIL TASTE OF WHAT HITTING HARD CUSTOMS C*AN DO  
*GAS HOPP*

*CHOP TOP MONTE*

*GRAMPA'S CUTTY*


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Aug 28 2010, 02:06 AM~18426342
> *GIVING THE HATER'S A LIL TASTE OF WHAT HITTING HARD CUSTOMS CAN DO  </span>
> GAS HOPP
> <a href=\'http://s561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/CALII_323/?action=view&current=002-2.mp4\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss51/CALII_323/th_002-2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...




*<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOOKING GOOO :thumbsup: :yes: *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Aug 28 2010, 02:17 AM~18426353
> *LOOKING GOOO :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hitting hard customs TTMFT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Aug 30 2010, 10:24 PM~18447473
> *Hitting hard customs TTMFT
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*HERE'S A FULL CHROME SUSPENSION WE DID :biggrin:*


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

[B]DEVIL'S GREEN SINGLE PUMP REGAL FROM NEVA EVA C.C HITTING HARD BUILT[/B]


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 1 2010, 02:26 PM~18462194
> * :thumbsup: NICEE TTT FOR H.H.C*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 1 2010, 02:26 PM~18462194
> *LOOK'S GOOD.[/i]*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 2 2010, 08:44 AM~18469186
> *
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

TTMFT H.H.C :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Sep 2 2010, 10:58 PM~18476070
> *TTMFT H.H.C :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 3 2010, 01:23 PM~18479801
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

is hitting hard take n something to vegas hop


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 9 2010, 07:52 AM~18523461
> *is hitting hard take n  something to vegas hop
> *


MAYBE A COUPLE THINGS :0 :0


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S THATS SOME CLEAN ASS WORK


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT what up Garndpa and Jose  Hitting Hard Customs ®


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 1 2010, 05:26 PM~18462194
> *HERE'S A FULL CHROME SUSPENSION WE DID :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

:biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 1 2010, 01:49 PM~18462415
> *[B]DEVIL'S GREEN SINGLE PUMP REGAL FROM NEVA EVA C.C HITTING HARD BUILT*
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 9 2010, 06:52 AM~18523461
> *is hitting hard take n  something to vegas hop
> *


are you because im going 2 brake your ass off you talk shit and cant hop your car


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jul 27 2010, 09:47 PM~18160609
> *THAT'S WHAT HITTING HARD CUSTOMS CAN DO FOR YOU,PUT YOU ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Jul 25 2010, 11:20 PM~18140908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what hitting hard will do 4 you :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 1 2010, 02:26 PM~18462194
> *HERE'S A FULL CHROME SUSPENSION WE DID :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Some clean work!!!!!!* :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Sep 13 2010, 11:00 PM~18561746
> *thats what hitting hard will do 4 you  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 14 2010, 01:21 AM~18562339
> *Some clean work!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Sep 9 2010, 08:20 PM~18529257
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S THATS SOME CLEAN ASS WORK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT UP TO THE EVIL SIDE FAM ...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Sep 14 2010, 08:50 AM~18563653
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Tell GRAMPS Q-vo... You guys are doing the dam thing!!!


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 14 2010, 08:57 AM~18563708
> *Tell GRAMPS Q-vo... You guys are doing the dam thing!!!
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin: TTMFT ...


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Sep 17 2010, 12:11 AM~18588923
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin: TTMFT ...
> *


TTT ®


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

*A DAY AT THE PARK HAVING FUN PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin: HITTING HARD CUSTOMS

GRANPAS CUTTY* 








*VIDEOvvv*


*THE CHOP TOP MONTE IN ACTION*








*VIDEOvvv*

[/B]
STREET CAR FROM DEDICATED RIDAZ H.H.C BUILT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :0 :0 :0 H.H.C TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 20 2010, 11:23 AM~18610965
> *uffin:  uffin:  :0  :0  :0 H.H.C  TTT
> *


HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TO THE MOTHA FUCKIN TOP


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

H.H.C TO THE MUTHA FU$%#N TOP HOMEBOY..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

*JOSE PRACTICING GAS HOPPING*


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

*HITTING HARD BUILT SINGLE PUMP
FROM NEVE EVA C.C*


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTMFT had a good weekend let's do it again next week :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up Grandpa n Jose... Grandpa is no longer Grandpa... Call him the Bully!!!! TTMFT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 28 2010, 01:21 AM~18679392
> *uffin:  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Was up grampa ohh I mean bully lol wat up when u going to post the video of the cutty tearing up the concrete :biggrin:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Sep 28 2010, 06:57 PM~18686339
> *Was up grampa ohh I mean bully lol wat up when u going to post the video of the cutty tearing up the concrete  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 X2....


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  TTMFT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 28 2010, 12:21 AM~18679392
> *uffin:  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TTT for the old man :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*MY DAUGHTER WAS RECORDING SO WASNT THAT GOOD OF A VID BUT HERE YOU GO I TOOK OUT ALL OF STRICKLY RIDING C.C SINGLE PUMPS WITH MY CUTTY STREET CAR :biggrin: SO THEY PUULED OUT A DOUBLE HAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: 

TOOK THIS CAR OUT :0 *










*TOOK THIS ONE OUT ALSO :0*













*SO THEY PULLED OUT THERE DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL ON MY STREET CAR* :roflmao: :roflmao: 

















*HITTING HARD CUSTOMS PUTTING IN WORK AND HURTING PEOPLES FEELINGS IF THEY GOTTTA PULL A DOUBLE PUMP WITH NO BACK SEATS ON MY STREET CAR THAT HAS NO WEIGHT* :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 1 2010, 06:46 PM~18714349
> *MY DAUGHTER WAS RECORDING SO WASNT THAT GOOD OF A VID BUT HERE YOU GO I TOOK OUT ALL OF STRICKLY RIDING C.C SINGLE PUMPS WITH MY CUTTY STREET CAR  :biggrin:  SO THEY PUULED OUT A DOUBLE HAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> TOOK THIS CAR OUT :0
> ...


TTT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up jose and grampa its sunday u ready to hit the blv. :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Oct 3 2010, 11:19 AM~18724139
> *Was up jose and grampa its sunday u ready to hit the blv. :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 4 2010, 12:01 AM~18729088
> *uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 4 2010, 12:50 PM~18732516
> *:biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up Jose and grampa TTMFT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHO SAID IT??[/COLOR
BIG AL[/COLOR


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 13 2010, 04:45 PM~18802554
> *WHO SAID IT??[/COLOR
> BIG  AL[/COLOR
> 
> ...



WHAT DOES THAT GOTTA DO WITH THE SHOP:? :buttkick: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

whats up fellas :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Sep 1 2010, 05:26 PM~18462194
> *HERE'S A FULL CHROME SUSPENSION WE DID :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks pissed :cheesy:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTMFT was up jose and gramps :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THEM CHROME SHOCKS FOR A G-BODY? ARE YALL RUNNING PISTON IN THAT WHITE AND THE BLACK CUTLASSES?? BADASS WORK BY THE WAY!


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

HITTING HARD SELLING A 4 DOOR BUICK REGAL . TAGS R PAID JUST NEEDS SMOG , IT SITS ON 155X13'S , IT HAS A 350 V8 , DECENT PAINT JOB N SUM PINSTRIPING N SILVER LEAFING , THE CAR IS SOLID RUNS GOOD .. ONLY ONE PROBLEM THAT I KNOW FOR SURE HEADLIGHTS WONT GO ON. MIGHT BE A BAD SWITCH OR BAD GROUND OR EVEN A FUSE , I DONT KNOW AND DONT HAVE THE TIME... ASKING $$$$$$$800


























$$$$$$$


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Sep 20 2010, 12:53 AM~18608978
> *A DAY AT THE PARK HAVING FUN PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin:  HITTING HARD CUSTOMS
> 
> GRANPAS CUTTY
> ...


uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

* BEFORE STOCK 64*
























*NICE WORK H.H.C*</span></span>
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*WE GOT A PAIR OF CADILLAC A-ARMS EXTENDED 1" DOUBLE WRAPPED AND MOLDED READY FOR CHROME, WILL FIT ANY G-BODY FOR $375 FIRST COME FIRST SERVE :biggrin: *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

TO THE MUTHA FU#%*N TOP. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*ANOTHER CUSTOMER'S RIDE STREET SINGLE 8 BATTERIES ALL PUMP POWER NO WEIGHT :biggrin: *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 28 2010, 10:51 PM~18937710
> *ANOTHER CUSTOMER'S RIDE STREET SINGLE 8 BATTERIES ALL PUMP POWER NO WEIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no weight get some


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTMFT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

put this on your calender....If u think your the best come and challenge the best of AZ at our show.......


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 28 2010, 11:51 PM~18937710
> *ANOTHER CUSTOMER'S RIDE STREET SINGLE 8 BATTERIES ALL PUMP POWER NO WEIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD BITCH!!! WHAT SIZE COIL HOW MANY TURNS AND WHAT GEARHEAD IF U DONT MIND ME ASKIN?? :biggrin: MUCH PROPS TO YALL!!!


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 30 2010, 09:50 AM~18946899
> *no weight get some
> *


STREET CARS DONT NEED NONE   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Oct 31 2010, 11:14 PM~18956882
> *STREET CARS DONT NEED NONE      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lets see your mc with my boy gold mc give me a call


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 1 2010, 09:49 AM~18958300
> *lets see your mc with my boy gold mc give me a call
> *


 uffin: uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*THE CHOP TOP ALREADY TOOK OUT A DENA DOUBLE PUMP CAR :biggrin: :biggrin:  
*


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Nov 1 2010, 10:39 PM~18964289
> *:drama: :drama: :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 2 2010, 03:01 PM~18968654
> *uffin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


:wave: was up grampa wats the word


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 1 2010, 10:15 PM~18964081
> *THE CHOP TOP ALREADY TOOK OUT A DENA DOUBLE PUMP CAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> </span>
> 
> ...





:cheesy: :thumbsup: :drama: <span style=\'color:green\'>*LOOKING GOOD H.H.C*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 2 2010, 02:01 PM~18968654
> *uffin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


whats up grandpa i got a double pump big body do you guys have something for that lets hop


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Oct 28 2010, 11:51 PM~18937710
> *ANOTHER CUSTOMER'S RIDE STREET SINGLE 8 BATTERIES ALL PUMP POWER NO WEIGHT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ohh shit hitting hard TTMFT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 4 2010, 05:33 PM~18987417
> *whats up grandpa i got a double pump big body do you guys have something for that lets hop
> *


*WE DON'T GOT ANY CIRCUS CARS BUT WE STAY READY, BRING IT TO THE SHOP TOMORROW, WE ARE READY TO TAKE ON ANY FADE :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 4 2010, 10:41 PM~18991475
> *WE DON'T GOT ANY CIRCUS CARS BUT WE STAY READY, BRING IT TO THE SHOP TOMORROW, WE ARE READY TO TAKE ON ANY FADE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you cry 2 much whats up with the ls and that black monte they drive so now what :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 1 2010, 09:15 PM~18964081
> *THE CHOP TOP ALREADY TOOK OUT A DENA DOUBLE PUMP CAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you guys did that now try the single ls :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@May 3 2010, 02:41 AM~17371038
> *CAR CAME IN FOR SOME MUCH NEED INCHES AND FOUND OUT IT NEEDED A NEW FRAME
> 
> 
> GOOD WORK  :thumbsup:*


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up jose and grampa it was good hanging out with u guys yesterday HHC TTMFT


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 1 2010, 10:15 PM~18964081
> *THE CHOP TOP ALREADY TOOK OUT A DENA DOUBLE PUMP CAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  well dam can i get a hop!!!!! :biggrin: whats up old man!!!! :wow:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

sunday sunday :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so who gona get served :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS BACK TO THE MUTHA FUCKING TOP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19082413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Nov 16 2010, 12:54 AM~19080156
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS BACK TO THE MUTHA FUCKING TOP  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TELL EM JUICE... WE AINT PLAYIN ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Nov 20 2010, 12:44 AM~19115830
> *TELL EM JUICE... WE AINT PLAYIN ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wat up jose :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

uffin: uffin: TTT


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTTMFT :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

see u sunday if u guys are hitting hard;;;chop da top


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Nov 29 2010, 03:52 AM~19188288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMM... EVERYONE WANTED SOME OF HITTING HARD ...   BUT FUCK IT WE AINT SCARED OF NO MUTHAFUCKER ... WE DID THAT ... HITTING HARD IN THE MATHUFUCKIN HOUSE HOMEBOY.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 10 2010, 11:19 AM~19033977
> * well dam can i get a hop!!!!! :biggrin: whats up old man!!!! :wow:
> *


 SO SWITCHMAN U SAID OWED ME THAT UHHH ... WELL CAN I GET WHAT U REALLY OWE ME ... GET AT ME ... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

SUP CALI 323 I SEE U ... GOOD LOOKING ON DA VIDEOS FOO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Nov 29 2010, 02:52 AM~19188288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats crazy your boy show your car the hole hop and shows the ls after :thumbsdown: look at the car tires thats all i can say its kool big fish got it on video :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Nov 29 2010, 10:39 AM~19190081
> *DAMMMM... EVERYONE WANTED SOME OF HITTING HARD ...     BUT FUCK IT WE AINT SCARED OF NO MUTHAFUCKER ... WE DID THAT ... HITTING HARD IN THE MATHUFUCKIN HOUSE HOMEBOY.... :0  :0  :0
> *


ican say that you not scared 2 get broke off :0 old man you next  no but on the real thats what every 1 wanted 2 see no you guys can have fun again :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Nov 29 2010, 11:49 AM~1919
> 
> 0164
> *SO SWITCHMAN U SAID OWED ME THAT UHHH ... WELL CAN I GET WHAT U REALLY OWE ME ... GET AT ME ...   :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


50 bucks! uhhh yea you got that!!! Let's hop 4 it!!! Lets dubble it! Put your money where your mouth is!!! Name the place @ and. The. Time home boy!!!!! And I will bring. The stick so we will see who's. Hitting hard! !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 29 2010, 12:25 PM~19190391
> *ican say that you not scared 2 get broke off  :0  old man you next   no but on the real thats what every 1 wanted 2 see no you guys can have fun again  :0
> *


 uffin: uffin: hno: hno: hno: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE THE CHOP TOP PUTTING IN SOME WORK... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR HITTING HARD CUSTOMS.....


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

looking good I missed a couple good hops!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Nov 29 2010, 09:06 PM~19195445
> *LOOKS LIKE THE CHOP TOP PUTTING IN SOME WORK... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FOR HITTING HARD CUSTOMS.....
> *


 Yea they put in a lil work ! but he still lost to me!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Nov 29 2010, 10:15 PM~19196446
> *looking good I missed a couple good hops!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Man yea you missed yo boy getting broke off!!!


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Its was a good hop


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

<font face="Verdana" size="1" color="#999999">
my car
<object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=54796658,t=1,mt=video"/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=54796658,t=1,mt=video" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"></embed></object>
omar|Myspace Video</font>


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

I see u grampa was up


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Nov 30 2010, 12:23 AM~19197750
> *I see u grampa was up
> *


 uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :0 :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 30 2010, 01:29 AM~19197794
> *uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :wave:  :0  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:  :happysad: :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Nov 30 2010, 12:29 AM~19197794
> *uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :wave:  :0  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 29 2010, 09:39 PM~19196715
> *Yea they put in a lil work ! but he still lost to me!!!!
> *


and my boy :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 30 2010, 09:28 AM~19199832
> *and my boy  :0
> *


WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 29 2010, 10:57 PM~19196927
> *Man yea you missed yo boy getting broke off!!!
> *


OH OKAY I GOT BROKE OFF LIKE THAT HUH... ITS ALL GOOD ... ILL GIVE U THAT... U GOT THAT ... I GOT SOMETHING 4 U SWITCH ... BRAND NEW HOMEBOY ... N DONT RUN WHEN U SEE IT ... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 30 2010, 09:28 AM~19199832
> *and my boy  :0
> *


LIKE YO BOY SAYS !!!!! R U STUPID!!!! COME ON "D" U KNOW THE CHOP TOP MC GOT THAT... KEEP IT REAL ... :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 30 2010, 09:45 AM~19199939
> *SUP CHIPPER *


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 29 2010, 12:25 PM~19190391
> *ican say that you not scared 2 get broke off  :0  old man you next   no but on the real thats what every 1 wanted 2 see no you guys can have fun again  :0
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  GOOD HOP 'D' SEE U ON THE NEXT ONE FOO...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Nov 30 2010, 10:15 AM~19200152
> *OH OKAY I GOT BROKE OFF LIKE THAT HUH... ITS ALL GOOD ... ILL GIVE U THAT... U GOT THAT ... I GOT SOMETHING 4 U SWITCH ... BRAND NEW HOMEBOY ... N DONT RUN WHEN U SEE IT ...  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 run from you! Are you for real! You cant be! Dont for get im the owner. what is there to run from. A new booty!!! lol Come on now Homie I give it to you! You did The frame on my shit I will give you that homie! But you no 
you cant fuck wit me! !! : :biggrin: ok if you. Didn't get broke of. Lets do it right. Now!!! On the ruler and. Lets see who's doing. What! !! Say. The word and im on my way to yo shop! !!!!!!!!! Let me no!!! :nono:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Nov 29 2010, 03:52 AM~19188288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow !!! thats fucked up how yall did this video !! looking at this you wood think i lost if you was not there!!! but its all good sharky you no whats up!!! :thumbsup: do yo thag homie!!!!


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Nov 30 2010, 06:15 PM~19204019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Come on homie if you no me You no my car do that!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD HITTING HARD CUSTOMS JUST PASSING BY TO GIVE PROPS. UNIDOS LA TTT :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: TTT.......................................................................................


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Nov 30 2010, 10:20 AM~19200196
> *LIKE YO BOY SAYS !!!!! R U STUPID!!!!  COME ON "D" U KNOW THE CHOP TOP MC GOT THAT... KEEP IT REAL ... :twak:  :twak:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


if u think that we can do it on a ruler right now fuck all the talkin lets get on a ruler chop top so u can get chop again


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Dec 1 2010, 01:52 AM~19207769
> *
> if u think that we can do it on a ruler right now fuck all the talkin lets get on a ruler chop top so u can get chop again
> *



O shit looks like its go be a hop today!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 1 2010, 08:25 AM~19208583
> *O shit looks like its go be a hop today!
> *


da chop is wha,,,,,,,,scared;;;;;;;wow


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 1 2010, 07:25 AM~19208583
> *O shit looks like its go be a hop today!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you no that car is not working right now :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 1 2010, 07:56 AM~19208737
> *
> da chop is wha,,,,,,,,scared;;;;;;;wow
> *


he not scared the chop top is :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

posting for darrel


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 1 2010, 01:31 PM~19210686
> *posting for darrel
> 
> 
> ...


let see the chop top on a ruler like i said they hatten on the lux again dam win will it stop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Dec 1 2010, 01:00 PM~19210876
> *let see the chop top on a ruler like i said they hatten on the lux again dam win will it stop :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dam   :uh: :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 1 2010, 03:28 PM~19211211
> *Dam      :uh:  :0
> *


X2


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 1 2010, 02:45 PM~19211392
> *X2
> *


thats what i told him!!! :0 dam its a ghost town in here!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

FIRST OF ALL NO ONE IS HATING ON THE LUX , IT GETS UP:thumbsup: BUT IF YOU REALY BELIEVED YOU WON THAT HOPP ON SUNDAY THEN WHY YOU ASKING FOR ANOTHER HOPP?
SECOND YEA WE COULD DO IT ON THE RULER NO PROBLEM, THE CHOP TOP AINT NEVER SCARED. IT JUST HAS A BURNT MOTOR RIGHT NOW AND WERE BUSY AT THE SHOP WORKING ON CUSTOMER CARS, WE CAN'T NEGLECT OUR CUSTOMERS, WE GOTTA KEEP THAT $$ COMMING IN. AND LAST WE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT CAUSE ALL YALL IN OUR TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 1 2010, 03:55 PM~19211487
> *thats what i told him!!! :0  dam its a gost town in here!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHENS IT GOING DOWN IM DOWN FOR ANOTHER ROAD TRIP!!!,,,, IM LEAVING MY CAR AT HOME,,,


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 1 2010, 04:31 PM~19212272
> *FIRST OF ALL NO ONE IS HATING ON THE LUX , IT GETS UP:thumbsup: BUT IF YOU REALY BELIEVED YOU WON THAT HOPP ON SUNDAY THEN WHY YOU ASKING FOR ANOTHER HOPP?
> SECOND YEA WE COULD DO IT ON THE RULER NO PROBLEM, THE CHOP TOP AINT NEVER SCARED. IT JUST HAS A BURNT MOTOR RIGHT NOW AND WERE BUSY AT THE SHOP WORKING ON CUSTOMER CARS, WE CAN'T NEGLECT OUR CUSTOMERS, WE GOTTA KEEP THAT $$ COMMING IN. AND LAST WE MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT CAUSE ALL YALL IN OUR TOPIC :biggrin:
> *


you guys keep sayin u won and if u think that we can do it on a ruler so the bull shit can stop :loco: :loco:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Nov 30 2010, 11:15 AM~19200653
> *run from you!  Are you for real! You cant be! Dont for get im the owner. what is there to run from. A new booty!!! lol Come on now Homie I give it to you!  You did The frame on my shit I will give you that homie!  But you no
> you cant fuck wit me! !! : :biggrin:  ok if you. Didn't get broke of. Lets do it right. Now!!!  On the ruler and. Lets see who's doing. What! !! Say. The word and im on my way to yo shop! !!!!!!!!!  Let me no!!! :nono:
> *


COME ON SWITCH U ACTING LIKE U CANT BE BEAT... :loco: N YEAH IM A NEW BOOTY TO THIS HOPPING SHIT ... I HAVENT BEEN IN IT AS LON G AS U HAVE "U OLD FART" LOL :roflmao: .BUT DONT TRIP REMEMBER I BUILD MY OWN SHIT N HIT OWN SHIT FUCKER . SO DONT GET ME TWISTED ... N I SAID U GOT THAT... NOW IF U WANT TO DO A SHOP CALL LET ME KNOW .GIVE ME A CALL. DONT JUST SHOW UP FUCKER ..CUZ THEN WE R GOING TO HAVE PROBLEMS .. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: LOL...


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 1 2010, 02:55 PM~19211487
> *thats what i told him!!! :0  dam its a gost town in here!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAH FUCKER IT AINT NO GHOST TOWN .. UNLIKE OTHER FOOS WE GOT TO WORK HOMEBOY ... WE AINT LOOKING AT THIS SHIT ALL DAY ... :twak: :twak:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 1 2010, 09:14 AM~19208868
> *he not scared the chop top is  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 2 2010, 01:09 AM~19217205
> *COME ON SWITCH U ACTING LIKE U CANT BE BEAT... :loco: N YEAH IM A NEW BOOTY TO THIS HOPPING SHIT ... I HAVENT BEEN IN IT AS LON G AS U HAVE "U OLD FART" LOL :roflmao: .BUT DONT TRIP REMEMBER I BUILD MY OWN SHIT N HIT OWN SHIT FUCKER . SO DONT GET ME TWISTED ... N I SAID U GOT THAT... NOW IF U WANT TO DO A SHOP CALL LET ME KNOW .GIVE ME A CALL. DONT JUST SHOW UP FUCKER ..CUZ THEN WE R GOING TO HAVE PROBLEMS ..   :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: LOL...
> *


. Problems ! And what problems we go have! And you right I can be beat! but not by yoU!!!. Come on man you got like. A cool year under your belt!: so you already no I can do whatever I want wit this car! If I want to go higher I can! Im sponsord man you no sky the limit !! You no its whatever I want to do! and you no that! it will be a never ending battle! So come on man! You no whats up!!! And what. Do :happysad: I need. To make. A shop call 4 !!I beat you already we cool you the. One that. Need. Some get. Back! And I own @ hit my shit! So what do that mean! I. I didnt no you had a car! :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 2 2010, 12:39 AM~19217290
> *.          Problems ! And what problems we go have!  And you right I can be beat!  but not by yoU!!!.  Come on man you got like. A cool year under your belt!: so you already no I can do whatever I want wit this car! If I want to go higher I can! Im sponsord man you no sky the limit !! You no its whatever I want to do! and you no that! it will be a never ending battle! So come on man!          You no whats up!!!  And what. Do  :happysad: I need. To make. A shop call 4 !!I beat you already we cool you the. One that. Need. Some get. Back! And I own @ hit my shit! So what do that mean! I.    I didnt no you had a car! :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 2 2010, 12:09 AM~19217205
> *COME ON SWITCH U ACTING LIKE U CANT BE BEAT... :loco: N YEAH IM A NEW BOOTY TO THIS HOPPING SHIT ... I HAVENT BEEN IN IT AS LON G AS U HAVE "U OLD FART" LOL :roflmao: .BUT DONT TRIP REMEMBER I BUILD MY OWN SHIT N HIT OWN SHIT FUCKER . SO DONT GET ME TWISTED ... N I SAID U GOT THAT... NOW IF U WANT TO DO A SHOP CALL LET ME KNOW .GIVE ME A CALL. DONT JUST SHOW UP FUCKER ..CUZ THEN WE R GOING TO HAVE PROBLEMS ..  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: LOL...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 2 2010, 12:17 AM~19217227
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


im doing a chop top wagon do you want some :0


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2010, 09:24 AM~19218540
> *im doing a chop top wagon do you want some  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 2 2010, 01:39 AM~19217290
> *.          Problems ! And what problems we go have!  And you right I can be beat!  but not by yoU!!!.  Come on man you got like. A cool year under your belt!: so you already no I can do whatever I want wit this car! If I want to go higher I can! Im sponsord man you no sky the limit !! You no its whatever I want to do! and you no that! it will be a never ending battle! So come on man!          You no whats up!!!  And what. Do  :happysad: I need. To make. A shop call 4 !!I beat you already we cool you the. One that. Need. Some get. Back! And I own @ hit my shit! So what do that mean! I.    I didnt no you had a car! :uh:
> *


COME ON SWITCH DONT GET MAD WHEN THIS NEW BOOTY BREAKS U THE FUCK OFF . JUST GET EVEN FOO... N I DONT NEED KNOW SPONSORS, I DO THIS SHIT ON MY OWN ... BUILD N HIT ... FROM SCRACH HOMEBOY ... :0 :0 OH N YEAH I GOT CARS U KNOW THAT IM LIKE A MEXICAN DERRELL I GOT CARS FOOO...   LOL... OH N DONT TRIP ABOUT THE GET BACK U GOT THAT COMING ... LOL    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Nov 30 2010, 08:30 PM~19205326
> *
> *


WHAT UP STRETCH.. DO U SEE FOOS ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 2 2010, 09:06 AM~19218880
> *COME ON SWITCH DONT GET MAD WHEN THIS NEW BOOTY BREAKS U THE FUCK OFF . JUST GET EVEN FOO... N I DONT NEED KNOW SPONSORS, I DO THIS SHIT ON MY OWN ... BUILD N HIT ... FROM SCRACH HOMEBOY ...  :0  :0 OH N YEAH I GOT CARS U KNOW THAT IM LIKE A MEXICAN DERRELL I GOT CARS FOOO...    LOL... OH N DONT TRIP ABOUT THE GET BACK U GOT THAT COMING ... LOL        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good 1 lol


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 2 2010, 10:06 AM~19218880
> *COME ON SWITCH DONT GET MAD WHEN
> THIS NEW BOOTY BREAKS U THE FUCK OFF . JUST GET EVEN FOO... N I DONT NEED KNOW SPONSORS, I DO THIS SHIT ON MY OWN ... BUILD N HIT ... FROM SCRACH HOMEBOY ...  :0  :0 OH N YEAH I GOT CARS U KNOW THAT IM LIKE A MEXICAN DERRELL I GOT CARS FOOO...    LOL... OH N DONT TRIP ABOUT THE GET BACK U GOT THAT COMING ... LOL        :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks like some body is haten"! And I have not seen you wit not one car that was. Yours! o my bad! 4 got about that76 monte carlo!! l
ol so come on wit that shit! And if yo feel like that do it to day! 4 that. 50 bucks that I owed You!! I will give you a motor!! Y do we got to wate! If the chop top is so hot dont bring some old new shit do it wit yo car!!! Oops! :wow: I mean that car! Lol. Like my car was not build from scrach!!! You 4 got you helped build it I told you I will give you that! Fool :uh: this is my play ground we just letting you play in it!!!!!! Lol :biggrin: :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 2 2010, 09:32 AM~19219103
> *Looks like some body is haten"! And I have no seen you wit not one car that was. Yours so come on wit that shit!  And if yo feel like that do it to day! 4 that. 50 bucks. I will give you a motor!!  Y do we got to water! If the chop top is so hot dont bring some old new shit do it wit yo car!!! Oop I mean that car! Lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 2 2010, 10:32 AM~19219103
> *Looks like some body is haten"! And I have not seen you wit not one car that was. Yours!  o my bad!  4 got about that76 monte carlo!! l
> ol so come on wit that shit!  And if yo feel like that do it to day! 4 that. 50 bucks that I owed You!! I will give you a motor!!  Y do we got to wate! If the chop top is so hot dont bring some old new shit do it wit yo car!!! Oops! :wow:  I mean that car! Lol. Like my car was not build from scrach!!! You 4 got you helped build it I told you I will give you that! Fool  :uh: this is my play ground we just letting you play in it!!!!!! Lol :biggrin: :0
> *


NAH DOG I DONT HATE I CONGRAULATE :thumbsup: U DO IT ALRIGHT "WITH YOUR 100 SPONSERS " :0 :0 LOL... N U RIGHT THE CHOP TOP IS NOT MINE , NEVER SAID IT WAS ... THATS MY BIG HOMIES CAR ... EVEN THOUGH EVERYBODY THINKS ITS MINE :biggrin: N ABOUT YOUR PLAYGROUND MAN, THIS NEW BOOTY IS GOING TO SHIT IN IT ... :0 :0 :0 LOL...


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 3 2010, 01:17 AM~19225834
> *NAH DOG I DONT HATE I CONGRAULATE  :thumbsup: U DO IT ALRIGHT "WITH YOUR 100 SPONSERS " :0  :0 LOL... N U RIGHT THE CHOP TOP IS NOT MINE , NEVER SAID IT WAS ... THATS MY BIG HOMIES CAR ... EVEN THOUGH EVERYBODY THINKS ITS MINE :biggrin: N ABOUT YOUR PLAYGROUND MAN, THIS NEW BOOTY IS GOING TO SHIT IN IT ...  :0  :0  :0 LOL...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :drama: :drama:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 3 2010, 12:17 AM~19225834
> *NAH DOG I DONT HATE I CONGRAULATE  :thumbsup: U DO IT ALRIGHT "WITH YOUR 100 SPONSERS " :0  :0 LOL... N U RIGHT THE CHOP TOP IS NOT MINE , NEVER SAID IT WAS ... THATS MY BIG HOMIES CAR ... EVEN THOUGH EVERYBODY THINKS ITS MINE :biggrin: N ABOUT YOUR PLAYGROUND MAN, THIS NEW BOOTY IS GOING TO SHIT IN IT ...  :0  :0  :0 LOL...
> *


 :biggrin: now that was funny :biggrin: Lil homie. I like that. Well you come on and do that take yo shit home boy! I hope you eat real. Good first lol! Cuzz we go shit all over you now!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 3 2010, 12:17 AM~19225834
> *NAH DOG I DONT HATE I CONGRAULATE  :thumbsup: U DO IT ALRIGHT "WITH YOUR 100 SPONSERS " :0  :0 LOL... N U RIGHT THE CHOP TOP IS NOT MINE , NEVER SAID IT WAS ... THATS MY BIG HOMIES CAR ... EVEN THOUGH EVERYBODY THINKS ITS MINE :biggrin: N ABOUT YOUR PLAYGROUND MAN, THIS NEW BOOTY IS GOING TO SHIT IN IT ...  :0  :0  :0 LOL...
> *


 : biggrin:well. I must be doing something right to have a 100 SPONSORS dont you think? ??? but do yo thing home boy! Im done! !!!


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 4 2010, 04:09 AM~19234814
> *uffin:  uffin:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 4 2010, 03:09 AM~19234814
> *uffin:  uffin:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :x: :ninja::barf: :buttkick: :worship: :wave: :twak: Now. I noyou dont. Want me to get started on you old dued!!!!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

:0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 4 2010, 07:13 AM~19235279
> *:x:  :ninja::barf:  :buttkick:  :worship:  :wave:  :twak: Now. I noyou dont. Want me to get started on you old dued!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up homies TTT


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 4 2010, 11:25 PM~19241945
> *What up homies TTT
> *


 Just fucking. Wit mr lowrider!!""lol


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 5 2010, 01:10 AM~19242488
> *Just fucking. Wit mr lowrider!!""lol
> *


Lol that shit is crazy...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 5 2010, 03:09 PM~19245719
> *Lol that shit is crazy...
> *


Ant it "! Everybody. Wants to be man! I will be one day! Lol just fuckin wit these duds !!!! Lol


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 3 2010, 09:37 AM~19227962
> *:biggrin:  now that was funny  :biggrin:  Lil homie. I like that. Well you come on and do that take yo shit home boy! I hope you eat real. Good first  lol! Cuzz we go shit all over you now!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WELL SWITCH SEE WHEN I SEE YOU HOMEBOY... N DA REAL I HOPE I CAN GET THAT FROM U WHENEVER I SEE U ... N DOES PARTS FOR THAT V6 I GOT FROM YOU.. :thumbsup: CUZ DA STREETS R TALKING DAT YOUR SAYING U AINT GIVING ME SHIT CUZ IM A NEW BOOTY ... NEW BOOTY AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH THAT HOMEBOY ... I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH OF THAT IS TRUE ... IN CASE U DONT KNOW IVE PAID DUES HOMIE.. N IM NOT TALKING ABOUT THIS LOWRIDER SHIT .... SO DONT PLAY WITH FIRE HOMIE IF U DONT WANT TO GET BURNED.... BUT LIKE I SAID I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH OF THAT IS TRUE ... :| :| :|


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 3 2010, 09:44 AM~19228007
> *: biggrin:well. I must be doing something right to have a 100 SPONSORS dont you think? ??? but do yo thing home boy! Im done! !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: N NOW IM DONE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 5 2010, 07:46 PM~19248005
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WELL SWITCH SEE WHEN I SEE YOU HOMEBOY... N DA REAL I HOPE I CAN GET THAT FROM U WHENEVER I SEE U ... N DOES PARTS FOR THAT V6 I GOT FROM  YOU..  :thumbsup:  CUZ DA STREETS R TALKING DAT YOUR SAYING U AINT GIVING ME SHIT CUZ IM A NEW BOOTY ... NEW BOOTY AINT GOT SHIT TO DO WITH THAT HOMEBOY ... I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH OF THAT IS TRUE ... IN CASE U DONT KNOW IVE PAID DUES HOMIE.. N IM NOT TALKING ABOUT THIS LOWRIDER SHIT .... SO DONT PLAY WITH FIRE HOMIE IF U DONT WANT TO GET BURNED.... BUT LIKE I SAID I DONT KNOW HOW MUCH OF THAT IS TRUE ...  :|  :|  :|
> *


First off. Don't. No what the fuck you. talking about! !! If you think I said some shit like that you just as carzy as them! ! Fool you no my fuckin number and where I stay"! So you get at me!


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

I see u Big Jay.. What up my ninja Jose... :biggrin:


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP LOS I SEE YA PIMPIN. I HAD TO COME THRU. THEY TOLD ME THIS IS WHERE THE COOL KIDS WAS AT SO I CAME BY LOL  :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Dec 6 2010, 04:55 PM~19255706
> *uffin:
> *


HEY CHAIO WERE'S THE 8 BALL WEN U AN THE FAM GONE CUM TO THE BLOC


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 5 2010, 09:16 PM~19248858
> *First off. Don't. No what the fuck you. talking about! !! If you think I said some shit like that you just as carzy as them! !  Fool you no my fuckin number and where I stay"!  So you get at me!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 7 2010, 06:56 PM~19266978
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



THEIR YO OLD ASS GO AGAIN STARTING SHIT SIT YO RETIRED ASS DOWN AND GET YO CAR FIXED FO I CAN SERVE U AGAIN :biggrin: LOL.....I ASK JAY IF HE WOULD STALL U OUT IT'S OK NOW AL U CAN COME BAC ON OUR PAGE NOW :roflmao:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :guns: :guns: :guns: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

Low Riderz
Christmas
Toy Drive
&
Hop Off
Sunday, December 19, 2010
From 9a—5:30p
Los Angeles Sports Arena
On M.L. King & Figueroa

Participants must bring an unwrapped toy valued at $10 or a $10 cash donation. Entry fee for hop is an additional $25.

$$$ Cash prizes and trophies available, and live entertainment too!! $$$
Security Strictly Enforced!!! No weapons & No Gang Bangin’

For more info please contact Teresa (323) 334-7926 or Kesha (310) 213-4272 or for the hop, hit Darrell (626) 399-7861


Booth Space Available


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up Homies ToTheTop!!!


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 9 2010, 02:30 AM~19281080
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1AAISwGm7Y


Yall check this one out! This the real footage of the Chop Top & Dina 4 Life LS


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: uffin: uffin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 10 2010, 12:41 PM~19293926
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1AAISwGm7Y
> Yall check this one out! This the real footage of the Chop Top & Dina 4 Life LS
> *


shit switch was that from the door :0 looks like we got that old man i told you


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WAS UP HOMIES TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 11 2010, 12:08 AM~19299064
> *shit switch was that from the door  :0 looks like we got that old man i told you
> *


 :yes: it was!!! you no i heard that thay got that new thang comeing out from dedicated riders 4 us on new years :wow: :0 so you no we got to step are game up!!! so you no we will see!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 11 2010, 12:08 AM~19299064
> *shit switch was that from the door  :0 looks like we got that old man i told you
> *


 uffin: uffin: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 11 2010, 11:55 PM~19305420
> *:yes: it was!!! you no i heard that thay got that new thang comeing out from dedicated riders 4 us on new years :wow:   :0  so you no we got to step are game up!!! so you no we will see!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


Coming after you guys? Naw homie we putting a car to bring out for New Years for out of towners so leave Dedicated out of your personal shit with Jose. :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 12 2010, 08:13 PM~19310349
> *Coming after you guys? Naw homie we putting a car to bring out for New Years for out of towners so leave Dedicated out of your personal shit with Jose.  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I trip out on people that gossip


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> Coming after you guys? Naw homie we putting a car to bring out for New Years for out of towners so leave Dedicated out of your personal shit with Jose. :biggrin:
> WHAT UP SEMS MY NINJA [size/] :ninja: let em know foo :h5: :h5:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Dec 12 2010, 11:46 PM~19312977
> *Yea I trip out on people that gossip
> *


I KNOW HUH!!!! SOME BODY IS BEING A CHIMOSA!!!!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 11 2010, 10:55 PM~19305420
> *:yes: it was!!! you no i heard that thay got that new thang comeing out from dedicated riders 4 us on new years :wow:  :0  so you no we got to step are game up!!! so you no we will see!!!! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


i did here that but mr bail money is cool with me i dont think he wants 2 do that


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 12 2010, 06:13 PM~19310349
> *Coming after you guys? Naw homie we putting a car to bring out for New Years for out of towners so leave Dedicated out of your personal shit with Jose.  :biggrin:
> *


see i did not see this post :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats whats up


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 11 2010, 11:55 PM~19305670
> *uffin:  uffin:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


big fish is out go get it ang you will see that was not going 2 do it :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 12 2010, 07:13 PM~19310349
> *Coming after you guys? Naw homie we putting a car to bring out for New Years for out of towners so leave Dedicated out of your personal shit with Jose.  :biggrin:
> *


  not personal! in less you no something i dont :0 but thats what i heard!!! :wow:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 13 2010, 09:30 AM~19314468
> *I KNOW HUH!!!! SOME BODY IS BEING A CHIMOSA!!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


  you no!! your friends ant who you think thay are!!! :nono:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up Juice I see u my ninja...


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 13 2010, 11:22 AM~19315077
> *see i did not see this post  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thats whats up
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 13 2010, 10:30 AM~19314468
> *I KNOW HUH!!!! SOME BODY IS BEING A CHIMOSA!!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yea ain't got nothing else to do but chismiar :0 :0


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 13 2010, 01:31 PM~19315487
> *What up Juice I see u my ninja...
> *


Was up sems just tripping out on this :drama: :drama: :420:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up homies where y'all at? TTT :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 15 2010, 03:06 AM~19331144
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


GRANDPA WHAT FUCK YOU DOING UP ON LAYITLOW AT 3:06 AM... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  :roflmao: :roflmao: OH YEAH TTMFT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 16 2010, 03:43 AM~19341082
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Grampa was all :biggrin: uffin: :420: :drama: :run:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

pm ur emails if u guys wanna pre regs for this hop...its gonna go down...


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 17 2010, 03:00 PM~19353585
> *
> *


 uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Dec 18 2010, 03:34 AM~19359152
> *uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


My ninja u smoking, tweakin and eating at 3:34 am? Pass that shit!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 18 2010, 08:49 PM~19363878
> *My ninja u smoking, tweakin and eating at 3:34 am? Pass that shit!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

To The Top :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 1 2010, 04:35 PM~19212299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM THE QUEEN


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*UPDATE:HERE'S ACOUPLE OF CAR'S WE JUST TURNED OUT IN THE LAST COUPLE MONTHS

*

*NICE LAY AND PLAY SET UP FOR THE BIG BODY :biggrin*:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*LAY AND PLAY BASIC 6 BATTERIE SET UP FOR THE REGAL*






































*LAY & PLAY SET UP FOR THE LINCOLN 6 BATTERIES*[/COLOR]





















*
ANOTHER REGAL WITH A USED SETUP WE INSTALLED
MADE IT LOOK NICE AND CLEAN*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Keep up the good work homies... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 22 2010, 05:06 PM~19396744
> *UPDATE:HERE'S ACOUPLE OF CAR'S WE JUST TURNED OUT IN THE LAST COUPLE MONTHS
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 22 2010, 05:13 PM~19396813
> *LAY AND PLAY BASIC 6 BATTERIE SET UP FOR THE REGAL
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 22 2010, 06:13 PM~19396813
> *LAY AND PLAY BASIC 6 BATTERIE SET UP FOR THE REGAL
> 
> 
> ...


HITTING HARD CUSTOMS. ON THE RAISE GOOD WORK HOMIES


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Dec 23 2010, 09:02 PM~19406914
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS. ON THE RAISE GOOD WORK HOMIES
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: TTT


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Dec 24 2010, 04:11 AM~19409494
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Was up grampa and jose MERRY CHRISTMAS once again homies I need to go pay u guys a visit


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

theres nothing like some nice chippers;;;;who said it;;;; :0 :0 :0 ;;have a happy new years


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I HOPE UR GETTING STRECH'S CAR READY CAUSE LET HIP NO BIG AL GONA SERVE HIM;; :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 28 2010, 09:39 AM~19439136
> *I HOPE UR GETTING STRECH'S CAR READY CAUSE LET HIP NO BIG AL  GONA SERVE HIM;; :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 ha ha !!! wow


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 28 2010, 08:39 AM~19439136
> *I HOPE UR GETTING STRECH'S CAR READY CAUSE LET HIP NO BIG AL  GONA SERVE HIM;; :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 28 2010, 09:39 AM~19439136
> *I HOPE UR GETTING STRECH'S CAR READY CAUSE LET HIP NO BIG AL  GONA SERVE HIM;; :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THAT'S CUTE. SPELL CHEC DAM HAVEN'T IT BEEN OVA 60 YEARS SINSE YOU RODE THAT YELLOW BUSS WIT ONE DOOR. :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 28 2010, 10:16 AM~19439325
> *ha ha !!! wow
> *


HE DONT GET IT HE NEVA WILL ITS OVA HIS HEAD. HE STILL CRAC ME UP HIM SPECIAL :twak:  :thumbsdown: :dunno: :uh: :boink: LOOK IN YOUR DICTIONARY IT UNDER BIG AL.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

GUESS WHAT U BEAT ME I WILL BUY A DICTIONARY;;;;;;;;;;TUI SHOP FRIDAY NITE;;IS THAT A GO OR NOT?????CALLING YO ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS OUT STRECH</span>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Dec 28 2010, 10:33 PM~19445700
> *HE DONT GET IT HE NEVA WILL ITS OVA HIS HEAD. HE STILL CRAC ME UP HIM SPECIAL :twak:    :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :uh:  :boink: LOOK IN YOUR DICTIONARY IT UNDER BIG AL.
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :guns: :burn: :guns: :guns: :burn: :guns: : :nono: : :nono: :nono:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :naughty:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 29 2010, 10:04 AM~19448549
> *GUESS WHAT U BEAT ME I WILL BUY A DICTIONARY;;;;;;;;;;TUI SHOP FRIDAY NITE;;IS THAT A GO OR NOT?????CALLING YO ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS OUT STRECH</span>
> *


CALM DOWN BIG GAL YO REP AINT ALL THAT YO WORD AINT SHIT PEOPLE NO I PULL UP AND PUT WORK N SO DONT AC LIKE IM SUM NEW KID ON THE BLOC I SERVED U ONCE U STREET CREDIBILITY IZ LIKE A BABY'S GAG AND GU'S DONT GET IT TWISTED TRAILER CAR QUEEN IM GONNA DO WUT I DO WEN I SEE U CHEC MY SKILLO PLAYBOY DONT TRY TO GET A NAME OFF ME AFTER 20 SHOPS DUN RAN UP N YOU NOW U WENT UP THE HILL TO GET RITE THAT DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME U CANT CALL ME TO A ICE CREAM TRUC LET ALONE A HOPP DUM ASS WUT U CAN DO IZ GET IT N ON SITE LIKE I DO. I BEEN HERE U JUS MADE IT BAC WHILE U WERE GONE REBUILD N THAT PIECE OF SHIT I BUILT 2 MORE CARS U FUC' N NOT BEEN U OLD AND U MY POTNA WE STRAIGHT BUT U LOWER LEVEL GAME TO ME BIG DAWG I CAN SHOW U WICH I WILL I B OUT ON NEW YEARS U DONT CLAIM R CALL OUT SHIT WIT ME


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Dec 29 2010, 08:19 PM~19453172
> *CALM DOWN BIG GAL YO REP AINT ALL THAT YO WORD AINT SHIT PEOPLE NO I PULL UP AND PUT WORK N SO DONT AC LIKE IM SUM NEW KID ON THE BLOC I SERVED U ONCE U STREET CREDIBILITY IZ LIKE A BABY'S GAG AND GU'S DONT GET IT TWISTED TRAILER CAR QUEEN IM GONNA DO WUT I DO WEN I SEE U CHEC MY SKILLO PLAYBOY DONT TRY TO GET A NAME OFF ME AFTER 20 SHOPS DUN RAN UP N YOU NOW U WENT UP THE HILL TO GET RITE THAT DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME U CANT CALL ME TO A ICE CREAM TRUC LET ALONE A HOPP DUM ASS WUT U CAN DO IZ GET IT N ON SITE LIKE I DO. I BEEN HERE U JUS MADE IT BAC WHILE U WERE GONE REBUILD N THAT PIECE OF SHIT I BUILT 2 MORE CARS U FUC' N NOT BEEN U OLD AND U MY POTNA WE STRAIGHT BUT U LOWER LEVEL GAME TO ME BIG DAWG I CAN SHOW U WICH I WILL I B OUT ON NEW YEARS U DONT CLAIM R CALL OUT SHIT WIT ME
> *


THATS STRETCH UR MISS N THE T :biggrin: LOL.... C U NEW YEARS IM THE ONE THATS GONNA B DRIVING N THE LOT REMEMBER.


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Dec 29 2010, 08:19 PM~19453172
> *CALM DOWN BIG GAL YO REP AINT ALL THAT YO WORD AINT SHIT PEOPLE NO I PULL UP AND PUT WORK N SO DONT AC LIKE IM SUM NEW KID ON THE BLOC I SERVED U ONCE U STREET CREDIBILITY IZ LIKE A BABY'S GAG AND GU'S DONT GET IT TWISTED TRAILER CAR QUEEN IM GONNA DO WUT I DO WEN I SEE U CHEC MY SKILLO PLAYBOY DONT TRY TO GET A NAME OFF ME AFTER 20 SHOPS DUN RAN UP N YOU NOW U WENT UP THE HILL TO GET RITE THAT DONT MEAN SHIT TO ME U CANT CALL ME TO A ICE CREAM TRUC LET ALONE A HOPP DUM ASS WUT U CAN DO IZ GET IT N ON SITE LIKE I DO. I BEEN HERE U JUS MADE IT BAC WHILE U WERE GONE REBUILD N THAT PIECE OF SHIT I BUILT 2 MORE CARS U FUC' N NOT BEEN U OLD AND U MY POTNA WE STRAIGHT BUT U LOWER LEVEL GAME TO ME BIG DAWG I CAN SHOW U WICH I WILL I B OUT ON NEW YEARS U DONT CLAIM R CALL OUT SHIT WIT ME
> *


so ur saying u wont b showing up friday nite right;;is that what i hear???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WASNT U UP DA HILL WIT UR RIDE???OK SO WHATS DA PROBLEM;;
why wAIT TILL NEW YEARS LETS DO THIS[/size]


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 30 2010, 08:59 AM~19457472
> *WASNT U UP DA HILL WIT UR RIDE???OK  SO WHATS DA PROBLEM;;
> why wAIT  TILL NEW YEARS LETS DO THIS[/size]
> *


IMA BUY U A BOX OF HONEY NUT CHEERIOS THEIR GOOD FOR THE HART AND MIND AND BRING BAC MEMOMORYS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ME AND YOU IZ IMA MAN THAT CAN SAY AND DO WUT I WANT IMA ANSWER UR ? FO THE 4TH TIME U DONT RUN S.H.I.T. I WONT AND WILL NOT CUM TO U. IF U ASK ME THAT AGAIN IMA PUT YOU N TIME OUT IN THE CORNER LIKE I DID WEN I SERVICED UR TRAILER CAR. NOW I ANSWER UR ? ANSWER MINE DID KOOL-AID RE DO UR CAR? CAN U BE A G AND GIVE THE ONES WHO DID UR CAR THEIR PROPS. O.K I'LL REPEAT WUT I SAID WEN MY CLUB MEMBER DID THE WGN. IT'S KOOL AID MADE BUT HOW HIGH PERFECTED. CAN U SAY HOW HIGH PERFECTED U OLD GEEZA MY BAD THATS REAL SHIT U DONT NO ABOUT THAT :cheesy: IT'S KOOL I NO U GOTTA KEEP UR KOOL AID COIL AND PARTS JOB GOING SO I WONT GO TO DEEP SALESMAN. :wow: U OLD PRETZEL EATEN CHIC'N LIC'N NO SWITCH HITTEN'COIL SELL'N ALWAY'S YELL'N KOOL-AID NEVER PAID LAMONT AND GRADY ALWAY'S SHADY LOOK'N LIKE MARMADUKE WEAR'N THEM OLD BOOT'S SHOP HOPP'N NO POP LOC'N OLD MAN :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Dec 30 2010, 10:18 AM~19458011
> *IMA BUY U A BOX OF HONEY NUT CHEERIOS THEIR GOOD FOR THE HART AND MIND AND BRING BAC MEMOMORYS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ME AND YOU IZ IMA MAN THAT CAN SAY AND DO WUT I WANT IMA ANSWER UR ? FO THE 4TH TIME U DONT RUN S.H.I.T. I WONT AND WILL NOT CUM TO U. IF U ASK ME THAT AGAIN IMA PUT YOU N TIME OUT IN THE CORNER LIKE I DID WEN I SERVICED UR TRAILER CAR. NOW I ANSWER UR ? ANSWER MINE DID KOOL-AID RE DO UR CAR? CAN U BE A G AND GIVE THE ONES WHO DID UR CAR THEIR PROPS. O.K I'LL REPEAT WUT I SAID WEN MY CLUB MEMBER DID THE WGN. IT'S KOOL AID MADE BUT HOW HIGH PERFECTED. CAN U SAY HOW HIGH PERFECTED U OLD GEEZA MY BAD THATS REAL SHIT U DONT NO ABOUT THAT :cheesy: IT'S KOOL I NO U GOTTA KEEP UR KOOL AID COIL AND PARTS JOB GOING SO I WONT GO TO DEEP SALESMAN.  :wow: U OLD PRETZEL EATEN CHIC'N LIC'N NO SWITCH HITTEN'COIL SELL'N ALWAY'S YELL'N KOOL-AID NEVER PAID LAMONT AND GRADY ALWAY'S SHADY LOOK'N LIKE MARMADUKE WEAR'N THEM OLD BOOT'S SHOP HOPP'N NO POP LOC'N OLD MAN :roflmao:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


sounds real good dude;;;u should have been a actor :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UP STRECH??????????HEY HAD MY CHEERIO'S THIS MORNING


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> WHAT UP STRECH??????????HEY HAD MY CHEERIO'S THIS MORNING
> [/quot YO OLD ASS IZ A DAM FOOL I HAD MY CAPTAIN CRUNCH SO WE BOTH UP AN GOING :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEARS EVE JOSE AND GRAMPS HITTING HARD CUSTOMS :biggrin: TTT


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT BEEN DOWN WITH US FROM DAY 1.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND TO THEM FOOS THAT AINT DOWN WITH US , I SAY FUCK'EM.... :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jan 2 2011, 02:06 AM~19479899
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT BEEN DOWN WITH US FROM DAY 1....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AND TO THEM FOOS THAT AINT DOWN WITH US , I SAY FUCK'EM.... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2011 suppose to be the last year for all of us let's keep the 13 spinning and them back bumpers HITTING HARD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 21 2010, 02:28 PM~17261040
> *AFTER :biggrin::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


oh my DAMN thats NICE how much to reinforce an axle like that


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 01:52 PM~19491224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM BIG AL , ALL THAT SHIT TALKING , AND CHIPPED OUT ... [size /]


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 02:52 PM~19491224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jan 4 2011, 09:43 PM~19506314
> *DAMM BIG AL , ALL THAT SHIT TALKING , AND CHIPPED OUT ... [size /]
> *



U WANT SUM;;;IT CAN HAPPEN TO ANY ONE IN ALL DAT RAIN FOOL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

GRANPA I WANT TO THANK YOU AND THE HITTEN HARD FAMILY FOR UR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT ME AN MY FAMILY REALY THANK GOD FOR YOU. I'LL B BAC OUT THERE DAWG TILL THEN :angel:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jan 5 2011, 08:03 PM~19515421
> *GRANPA I WANT TO THANK YOU AND THE HITTEN HARD FAMILY FOR UR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT ME AN MY FAMILY REALY THANK GOD FOR YOU. I'LL B BAC OUT THERE DAWG TILL THEN  :angel:
> *


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Mar 31 2010, 11:08 AM~17054582
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS .. ONE STOP SHOP FOR YOUR LOWRIDER AND BUMPER CHECKING NEEDS ... LOCATED AT 10134 S. RUSH ST EL MONTE CA 91733... BASIC N COMP SETUPS, REPAIRS N UPGRADES , FULL FRAMES , LOCK UPS , REINFORCEMENTS , ETC......CALL US UP ... SHARKY 626 422 9513 GRAMPA 323 220 5813
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: WHAT IT DO.....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TO THA MUTHU FUCKING TOP !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

*GRANDPA'S CUTTY PUTTING IN WORK TAKING FIRST PLACE*


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jan 9 2011, 07:53 PM~19550230
> *GRANDPA'S CUTTY  PUTTING IN WORK TAKING FIRST PLACE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats on the win grampa :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Orale jose u missed out in a good hop


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jan 9 2011, 06:53 PM~19550230
> *GRANDPA'S CUTTY  PUTTING IN WORK TAKING FIRST PLACE
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

good work grand pa,,,,,,;;;u took fist place;;;good work jose;;;why u hideing;;;grand pa needed u... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 12 2011, 09:04 AM~19574045
> *good work grand pa,,,,,,;;;u  took  fist place;;;good work  jose;;;why u hideing;;;grand pa needed u... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WERES THE ELCO :0


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jan 12 2011, 03:17 AM~19573033
> *   TTT
> *


Grampa how we looking we going to swanging soon :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALII_323_@Jan 9 2011, 06:53 PM~19550230
> *GRANDPA'S CUTTY  PUTTING IN WORK TAKING FIRST PLACE
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Jan 14 2011, 08:13 PM~19600241
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT
> *


im a lil under the weather rite now ,,,, but let me get my shit straight ... and ill be rite back... U KNOW WHATS UP JUICE !!!!! I GOT U HOMIE DONT TRIP !!!! OH AND I ALMOST FOR GOT !!!!!HITTING HARD L.A CAR CLUB!!!!! WILL BE OUT IN A HOOD NEAR U ..... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: FUCK THEM HATERS ....


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jan 14 2011, 11:34 PM~19602423
> *im a lil under the weather rite now ,,,, but let me get my shit straight ... and ill be rite back... U KNOW WHATS UP JUICE !!!!! I GOT U HOMIE DONT TRIP !!!! OH AND I ALMOST FOR GOT !!!!!HITTING HARD L.A CAR CLUB!!!!! WILL BE OUT IN A HOOD NEAR U .....  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: FUCK THEM HATERS ....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jan 15 2011, 12:34 AM~19602423
> *im a lil under the weather rite now ,,,, but let me get my shit straight ... and ill be rite back... U KNOW WHATS UP JUICE !!!!! I GOT U HOMIE DONT TRIP !!!! OH AND I ALMOST FOR GOT !!!!!HITTING HARD L.A CAR CLUB!!!!! WILL BE OUT IN A HOOD NEAR U .....  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: FUCK THEM HATERS ....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jan 12 2011, 03:17 AM~19573033
> *   TTT
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Jan 11 2011, 12:36 AM~19563615
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THATS NICE. THAT THING GOT A FULL FRAME UNDER IT OR JUST PARTIAL REINFORCEMENT?


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Jan 16 2011, 05:02 PM~19613591
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot: :biggrin: put that c/d n the dec time to roll out


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jan 18 2011, 08:22 PM~19633679
> *
> :rimshot:  :biggrin: put that c/d n the dec time to roll out
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

[


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Jan 18 2011, 03:04 AM~19627582
> *DAMN THATS NICE. THAT THING GOT A FULL FRAME UNDER IT OR JUST PARTIAL REINFORCEMENT?
> *


Its just a partial wrap :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A 87 CAPRICE EURO FRONT CLIP AND TAIL LIGHTS MIRRORS WITH CABLE A SET OF 36' TELOSCOPIC STROKES HOLLA AT ME I GOT A CHEVY 350 ENGINE AND TRANNY REBUILT HOLLA AT JOSE OR STRETCH. :biggrin: LEAVE ME A PRIVATE MESSAGE I'LL GIVE U A CALL.


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Jan 28 2011, 01:05 PM~19723608
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: was cracking


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

JOSE DO SUM WORK MOFO :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jan 20 2011, 07:45 AM~19647676
> *
> *


 ???????


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

WHAT UP YALL WHATS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOWS DA SHOP DOING JOSE??????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW

UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011


Single Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner take all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Double Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the fatory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspentions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Single Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

NO TRUCK HOPP CLASS THIS YEAR. TRUCKS WILL HOPP FOR EXIBITION ONLY.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Jan 30 2011, 10:19 AM~19736584
> *JOSE DO SUM WORK MOFO :biggrin:
> *


3 lics cee u n april mofo :biggrin: do sum work mofo


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:h5: :h5: :drama: :drama: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TO THA MOTHA FUCKING TOP


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks sharky for changing those cylinders dog, got me rollin again in less than 2 hours and he did it at his house just to get me rollin again !!! much respect to hittin hard 
i make it rain on these hoes, purple rain straight out the i.e


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

DAM I DID HEAR PURPLE RAIN IZ N THE I.E THAT'S A CLEAN ASS CAR RON DID THAT WIT THAT


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 8 2011, 01:50 AM~19816080
> *thanks sharky for changing those cylinders dog, got me rollin again in less than 2 hours and he did it at his house just to get me rollin again !!! much respect to hittin hard
> i make it rain on these hoes, purple rain straight out the i.e
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE FOR THE PROPS !!! ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> DAM I DID HEAR PURPLE RAIN IZ N THE I.E THAT'S A CLEAN ASS CAR RON DID THAT WIT THAT
> TOW SOME CARS MOA FUKA!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Feb 8 2011, 08:24 AM~19816916
> *DAM I DID HEAR PURPLE RAIN IZ N THE I.E THAT'S A CLEAN ASS CAR RON DID THAT WIT THAT
> *


GO TOW SOME CARS MOA FUKA !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 8 2011, 07:46 PM~19821923
> *:nicoderm:
> *


SUP CHAIO ??? I SEE U :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Feb 8 2011, 07:47 PM~19821936
> *SUP CHAIO ??? I SEE U  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


CHILLEN YOU KNOW CANT WAIT FOR THE WEEKEND TO GET HERE,


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 8 2011, 12:50 AM~19816080
> *thanks sharky for changing those cylinders dog, got me rollin again in less than 2 hours and he did it at his house just to get me rollin again !!! much respect to hittin hard
> i make it rain on these hoes, purple rain straight out the i.e
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTT PURPLE RAIN LOOKING GOOD


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

TTT homies :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

*HITTING HARD CUSTOMS HAS A NEW LOCATION :biggrin: 
WE MOVED TO A BIGGER AND BETTER SHOP AND READY FOR ALL THE WORK YOU CAN BRING US  2531 TROY AVE, SOUTH EL MONTE, CA 91733*









http://maps.google.com/maps?q=2531+troy,+e...TDTXJCNGqukwC5A


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 12 2011, 09:16 PM~19855011
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS HAS A NEW LOCATION :biggrin:
> WE MOVED TO A BIGGER AND BETTER SHOP AND READY FOR ALL THE WORK YOU CAN BRING US  2531 TROY AVE, SOUTH EL MONTE, CA 91733
> 
> ...


TTMFT good luck on ur new spot homies. Y'all know u got my buisness.... :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Feb 13 2011, 12:05 AM~19856203
> *TTMFT good luck on ur new spot homies. Y'all know u got my buisness....  :biggrin:
> *



we appreciate the loyal customers :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 12 2011, 11:24 PM~19856299
> *we appreciate the loyal customers :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :h5: TTT HITTING HARD CUSTOMS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEW SHOP Was up grampa and jose


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Was up grampa I see u :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 12 2011, 08:16 PM~19855011
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS HAS A NEW LOCATION :biggrin:
> WE MOVED TO A BIGGER AND BETTER SHOP AND READY FOR ALL THE WORK YOU CAN BRING US  2531 TROY AVE, SOUTH EL MONTE, CA 91733
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 12 2011, 09:16 PM~19855011
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS HAS A NEW LOCATION :biggrin:
> WE MOVED TO A BIGGER AND BETTER SHOP AND READY FOR ALL THE WORK YOU CAN BRING US  2531 TROY AVE, SOUTH EL MONTE, CA 91733
> 
> ...


NEED SACO MOTORS? CALL 818 471-5820


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 13 2011, 12:24 AM~19856299
> *we appreciate the loyal customers :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


Fa'sho :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Feb 14 2011, 01:18 PM~19867602
> *:biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Feb 14 2011, 08:09 PM~19871828
> *Fa'sho  :biggrin:
> *


HHC TTMFT Wat up sems :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 16 2011, 12:27 AM~19882058
> *uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:   :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

WIPE ON WIPE OFF :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

GET UR MIND RITE ENDS TITE TAKE FLIGHT REMEMBER THAT WELL I PUT THE BABY TO SLEEP BIG StRETCH FROM THE NEXT IZ CUMING BRAND NEW ON THE BUMPA NOT 1 NOT 2 BUT 3 IM HIT'EM HARD AZZ A MUTHAFUCCA "WATCH MAE"DAMMIT I AINT BULLSHITTIN. CUMING BAC REAL SOON TO MY REAL ONE I'M ON MY WAY HOMMIE :twak: CAN U SAY '''''''''''''JODY''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Feb 16 2011, 08:00 PM~19888106
> *HHC TTMFT Wat up sems  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up stranger :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Feb 17 2011, 09:53 PM~19898294
> *GET UR MIND RITE ENDS TITE TAKE FLIGHT REMEMBER THAT WELL I PUT THE BABY TO SLEEP BIG StRETCH FROM THE NEXT IZ CUMING BRAND NEW ON THE BUMPA NOT 1 NOT 2 BUT 3 IM HIT'EM HARD AZZ A MUTHAFUCCA "WATCH MAE"DAMMIT I AINT BULLSHITTIN. CUMING BAC REAL SOON TO MY REAL ONE I'M ON MY WAY HOMMIE :twak: CAN U SAY '''''''''''''JODY''''''''''''''''''''''''
> *


What up Patna :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Feb 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19899560
> *What up stranger  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: chilling trying to get my shit right :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Feb 17 2011, 11:58 PM~19899575
> *What up Patna  :biggrin:
> *


wut up folks about to step bac out there i seen the video on r page u still getting it n thats wut up :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Feb 18 2011, 04:33 PM~19903721
> *wut up folks about to step bac out there i seen the video on r page u still getting it n thats wut up :biggrin:
> *


Oh FA`SHO I`M DEDICATED TO THIS SHIT!!!!! NEXT!!!!! :biggrin: TTT HHC


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

ima b hitten harder than a mutha be out soon


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so what up next level ? when u busting out??


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 19 2011, 07:55 AM~19908645
> *so what up next level ? when u busting out??
> *


WUD UP BIG DADDY U NO WUT I DO EVERY YEAR. DRIVING CLEAN ON THE BUMPA CONSISTANT HITTEN HARD THAN A MUTHA WATCH '''ME''' :yessad:
I'LL BE BAC REAL SOON IMA BUSS YO ASS 1ST U OL GEEZLE :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT HHC WAS UP STRETCH AND SEMS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRAMPA AND JOSE DOING THE DAM THING NEW YEAR NEW SHOP :h5: :h5:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Feb 19 2011, 05:03 PM~19911329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT HHC WAS UP STRETCH AND SEMS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GRAMPA AND JOSE DOING THE DAM THING NEW YEAR NEW SHOP  :h5:  :h5:
> *


YEZZIR IT'S NEVER THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE IT'S THE QUALITY OF PEOPLE BIG THANGS CUM N SMALL PACKAGES "HITTEN HARD AS A MUTHA' :biggrin: 2011 NEXT LEVEL MATERIAL


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Feb 20 2011, 10:07 AM~19915807
> *YEZZIR IT'S NEVER THE AMOUNT OF PEOPLE IT'S THE QUALITY OF PEOPLE BIG THANGS CUM N SMALL PACKAGES "HITTEN HARD AS A MUTHA' :biggrin: 2011 NEXT LEVEL MATERIAL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 12 2011, 08:16 PM~19855011
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS HAS A NEW LOCATION :biggrin:
> WE MOVED TO A BIGGER AND BETTER SHOP AND READY FOR ALL THE WORK YOU CAN BRING US  2531 TROY AVE, SOUTH EL MONTE, CA 91733
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :run:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

TELL HIM JOSE;;U NO DA DILL;;;;;IN DA TRIPPLES,DIG'S ,WANT SOME GET SOME


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 21 2011, 10:50 AM~19923101
> *TELL HIM JOSE;;U NO DA DILL;;;;;IN DA TRIPPLES,DIG'S ,WANT SOME GET SOME
> *


I NEW I CAN GET A LAUGH OUT CHA. :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Feb 21 2011, 10:19 PM~19929305
> *I NEW I CAN GET A LAUGH OUT CHA.  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What up Granpa. Big Dogg give Jose a break to go on layitlow. :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

DO SUM WORK


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

T T T .........


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HHC TO THE MOTHA F*[email protected]%!# TOP


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Number 1 shop in THA sgv


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

BIG STRETCH FROM THE NEXT HITTEN HARD AZ A MUTHAFUCCA.2011 NEXT NEVEL MATERIAL STAY TUNE FO STRETCH CARTUNE  BIG AL IMA BUSS YO ASS BREAK N YO CAR AND EAT UR PRETZELS U OL GEEZA :roflmao:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Mar 4 2011, 10:49 PM~20019206
> *:wow:
> *


 :yessad: WE GONE HAVE SUM FUN BIG DAWG :yessad:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sharky did his thang w/ purple rain
Before









After


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Mar 5 2011, 09:21 PM~20024845
> *:yessad:  WE GONE HAVE SUM FUN BIG DAWG :yessad:
> *


Fa sho


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HHC


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 6 2011, 08:56 PM~20031830
> *Sharky did his thang w/ purple rain
> Before
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

BOUGHT TIME U DID SUM WORK MOFO. :biggrin: DID THAT


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

WHAT UP JOSE AND GP ! HITTIN HARD STILL DOIN THA DAMN THANG


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 11 2011, 10:27 PM~20072832
> * TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## five nine (Apr 25, 2009)

if your tired of getting burnt an rip off by these other hydraulic shop!!!!!! want the best work in town,an the best prices, GO AN SEE JOSE AN GRANDPA, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbs








up: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

Whats up homies!!!!!  was gone for a lil but im back!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

GOOD LOOKING !!! TROUBLES , SEMS , ALTERD ONES , THE HOMIES FROM BIG H.A. AND EVERY ONE ESLE GIVE YOUR LIL HOMIE A CALL..!!! I GOT U HOMIES . HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTMFT!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MrHerb60 (Jan 8, 2008)

A Albert Haven't Been Able To Hook Up With You Short On Funds and My Work Phone Got Taken away Anyhow I'll To Get Car To You By Next Sat I Do Want The Work Ok Bro Oh And I Need Some Batteries Also Hit Me On My Other Cell The 286 # Thanks...
Lookin Forward To Havin My Ride Taken care Of By Hittin Hard....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HHC TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 20 2011, 09:11 PM~20139598
> *   TTT
> *


Was up grampa how u guys doing at the new shop any videos or pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Mar 21 2011, 12:06 PM~20142849
> *Was up grampa how u guys doing at the new shop any videos or pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: TTMFT HHC :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: TTMFT HHC :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS SERVING THE COMPETION, A WORD OF ADVICE, DON'T PULL UP IF UR CHIPPIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 3 2011, 11:32 PM~20252955
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS SERVING THE COMPETION, A WORD OF ADVICE, DON'T PULL UP IF UR CHIPPIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T PULL UP CHIPPING WITH ONE MISSING HEADLIGHT!!!! MY NINJAS BE READY IM HOPING TO GET A 2DOOR MAILBU OR A WAGON THIS WEEK.... (MAKE SOME ROOM) FOR YO BOY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Apr 3 2011, 11:45 PM~20253001
> *DON'T PULL UP CHIPPING WITH ONE MISSING HEADLIGHT!!!! MY NINJAS BE READY IM HOPING TO GET A 2DOOR MAILBU OR A WAGON THIS WEEK.... (MAKE SOME ROOM) FOR YO BOY.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 U KNOW I GOT U MY NINJA !!! MY DOORS R ALWAYS OPEN TO U BIG HOMIE GET AT ME !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 3 2011, 11:32 PM~20252955
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS SERVING THE COMPETION, A WORD OF ADVICE, DON'T PULL UP IF UR CHIPPIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WAT UP GRAMPA CUTTYS ALWAYS WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 4 2011, 11:48 AM~20256032
> *U KNOW I GOT U MY NINJA !!! MY DOORS R ALWAYS OPEN TO U BIG HOMIE GET AT ME !!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WAT UP JOSE :wave: :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

ANOTHER HITTING HARD CUSTOMER'S CAR SERVING THE COMPETTION :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR THE 60'S WAGON


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 4 2011, 07:33 PM~20259654
> *ANOTHER HITTING HARD CUSTOMER'S CAR SERVING THE COMPETTION :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FOR THE 60'S WAGON
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: HITTING HARD CUSTOMS


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Apr 4 2011, 11:48 AM~20256032
> *U KNOW I GOT U MY NINJA !!! MY DOORS R ALWAYS OPEN TO U BIG HOMIE GET AT ME !!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Fa'sho my boy u know how we do it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 22 2011, 01:14 PM~20152447
> *uffin:  uffin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5: HHC


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I SEE U PUTTING IN WORK;;;U GO JOSE</span>


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

whats up jose ... ill give you that one homie ,but keep in mind homie you and i talked and you knew my shit wasnt ready homie.its all good homie you want to call me out with all your people. you know damn well i dont give a fuck or back down homie so you got that one hop.. we will do it again and be asure i will be smashing on that wagon every time i see it...... i thought you were better than that to pull up on some that wasnt ready and after you and i talked ... and now you want to post videos.. all good homie FUN and GAMES lets play .....
TONY BOY CITY WIDE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

:drama: :drama: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

WAT UP JOSE AND GRAMPA


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:inout: :inout: :inout: :ninja:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 10 2011, 08:11 PM~20306633
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: was up grampa HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTT


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Granpa n Jose I got the car yall got the room? Holla at yo boy :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Apr 6 2011, 10:41 AM~20273764
> *whats up jose ... ill give you that one homie ,but keep in mind homie you and i talked and you knew my shit wasnt ready homie.its all good homie you want to call me out with all your people. you know damn well i dont give a fuck or back down homie so you got that one hop.. we will do it  again and be asure i will be smashing on that wagon every time i see it...... i thought you were better than that to pull up on some that wasnt ready and after you and i talked ... and now you want to post videos.. all good homie FUN and GAMES  lets play .....
> TONY BOY CITY WIDE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES
> *


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Apr 11 2011, 07:56 PM~20314759
> *Granpa n Jose I got the car yall got the room?  Holla at yo boy  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Apr 6 2011, 09:41 AM~20273764
> *whats up jose ... ill give you that one homie ,but keep in mind homie you and i talked and you knew my shit wasnt ready homie.its all good homie you want to call me out with all your people. you know damn well i dont give a fuck or back down homie so you got that one hop.. we will do it  again and be asure i will be smashing on that wagon every time i see it...... i thought you were better than that to pull up on some that wasnt ready and after you and i talked ... and now you want to post videos.. all good homie FUN and GAMES  lets play .....
> TONY BOY CITY WIDE CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Apr 15 2011, 01:24 PM~20346782
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

BASIC 6 BATTERY SET UP HITTING HARD BUILT   
VIDEOS DON'T LIE :biggrin: :biggrin:  

GOOD LOOKING OUT TO ALL THE HITTING HARD HOMIES THAT ROLLED WITH US :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



























*H.H.C ON TOP*


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 16 2011, 07:52 PM~20354872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My ninjas make room for yo boy im ready to represent in a real way!!!!!! You know I represent I need a straight hopper out there putting it down!!! If they hated on Bail Money they better watch out!!!! HHC TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 16 2011, 07:52 PM~20354872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JOSE AND GRANDPA DOING THA DAM THING HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTMFT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Apr 16 2011, 11:49 PM~20356391
> *My ninjas make room for yo boy im ready to represent in a real way!!!!!! You know I represent I need a straight hopper out there putting it down!!! If they hated on Bail Money they better watch out!!!! HHC TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: can't wait to see this one


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juice88_@Apr 17 2011, 02:21 PM~20359119
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: can't wait to see this one
> *


 uffin: uffin: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 19 2011, 04:24 PM~20375337
> *uffin:  uffin:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: TTMFT


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE HITTING HARD FAM....YOU KNOW EVIL SIDE C.C. ALLWAYS DOWN TO ROLL :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTMFT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

wadddup sharky


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD WORK DONE BY THE HHC...TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Apr 28 2011, 08:32 AM~20438964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CLEAN RIDE


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 26 2011, 12:20 AM~20421087
> *
> *


 :biggrin: wat up grampa :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

do sum f*****work jose u no work muthaf**** :biggrin: . stop eating cornnuts all day. :drama:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@May 1 2011, 06:25 PM~20461288
> * do sum f*****work jose u no work muthaf**** :biggrin: . stop eating cornnuts all day. :drama:
> *


X2 I can't get my shit started!!!!!  all BAD!!!!!!


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTMFT HITTING HARD CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HHC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@May 9 2011, 06:44 PM~20517369
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 wat up jose :wave: :wave: TTMFT


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Mar 31 2010, 06:12 PM~17057924
> *HITTING HARD CUSTOMS STREET SINGLE PUMP NO WEIGHT ALL GAIT, WITH A V8 IN IT, COME AND SEE US TO GET YOUR CAR HITTING RIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



potato chipping!! :rimshot: WAHAHAHAHAHA JK!! THATS MY GOAL!! BADASS HOME BOY!!!


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

what up dammit


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

http://youtu.be/7mnKrLy9yPs CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO OF MY LS HOPPING AT SONICS CRUISE NIGHT ON WENSDAY..


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES...THAT ARE DOING THE DAM THING.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

T.t.t


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

jose do sum work stop eaten corn nuts and drinking beer do sum fuc'n work lol :biggrin: you no who this iz its jay computer but not him oh yeah tell that ol man put down the soda's i no it was him who broke n my garage and stole my case of pepsi dam damm dammm :roflmao:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrtungring6622_@May 26 2011, 07:08 PM~20636375
> *jose do sum work stop eaten corn nuts and drinking beer do sum fuc'n work lol :biggrin:  you no who this iz its jay computer but not him oh yeah tell that ol man put down the soda's i no it was him who broke n my garage and stole my case of pepsi dam damm dammm :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: TTMFT HHC :biggrin:


----------



## 70impalaela (Feb 28, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


Juice88 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: TTMFT HHC :biggrin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

old man lets hop said:


> TTT


HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTMFT WAT UP GRAMPA


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

HHC


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

I am looking for a quote for a boxed rolling chassis for a 68 Impala... trailing arms, a-arms.. boxed, extended, chromed including suspension..... LMK!! PMME


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::inout::inout::inout::inout:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

old man lets hop said:


> TTT


lets hop old man,,be on crenshaw sunday FOOL


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> lets hop old man,,be on crenshaw sunday FOOL


I'LL BE ON CRENSHAW MAKE SURE U TAKE UR PIECE OF JUNK OUT THERE


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

Gramps street single


----------



## CALII_323 (May 26, 2009)

You know how we do:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:bowrofl:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wat up jose and grampa how you guys doing HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TTT


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

HITTING HARD CUSTOMS TO THE FULLEST


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

[h=2]







HOP & CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN PALMDALE 11/19[/h]_







FUNDRAISER BY HOW HIGH & ALL STARS, GOOD TIMES & DENA 4 LIFE_
How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861​


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

TTMFT ..


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

U WANA GET U A HOP;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;I CAN SET U UP;;BIG D WANTS TO SERVE U AGAIN


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

HAHAHA :fool2: WITH ALL THAT WEIGHT IN THAT GAS TANK THAT FELL OFF.....LMFAO:roflmao:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIE SHARKY*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT for the homies hitting hard customs


----------



## theebizz (Jan 14, 2009)

Fundraiser a Nephew of Freddy AKA (BADBOY)convertible Cutlas WE ARE HAVING A FUNDRAISER AT *CHOICE OF COLORS *THIS FRIDAY NIGHT PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD.....


CHOICE OF COLORS
13871 WEST ST.
GARDEN GROVE CA.​


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

ALTERED ONES said:


> HAHAHA :fool2: WITH ALL THAT WEIGHT IN THAT GAS TANK THAT FELL OFF.....LMFAO:roflmao:


SHUT UP LOSER DONT COME BACK IN HERE UNLESS YOU GOT YOUR POM POMS !!!

YOU ACT LIKE LIKE YOUR HOMIES CAN GET A CAR UP WITH NO WEIGHT :uh:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Juice88 (Jan 19, 2010)

TTMFT HITTING HARD CUSTOMS WAS UP JOSE AND GRAMPA


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------

